# Strictly Come Dancing 2010



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2010)

I know it's early, but today the beeb announced the lineup of professional dancers for the new series.

Darren and Lilia are gone!
Brian Fortuna is gone!
Ian Waite is gone!

I might just go down to the garden and eat worms. *pouts*


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 8, 2010)

Odd...

Ola still there though, so not all bad ;-)


----------



## Ms T (Jun 9, 2010)

The shiny Tuna's told them to stuff it, apparently.  Matthew's gone as well - he's one of my favourites.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 9, 2010)

I see we're still stuck with Anton Du Beke, though. I suppose he knows which side his bread's buttered. 
But I'm sorry to see Ian leave. He's the best one in it who's never won it, I reckon.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 9, 2010)

Matthew and Ian have gone? But they've kept Aliona? _Great_ decision. 

FFS, it isnt the team of professionals which  needed shaking up! The casting has been so poor over the past 3 years that I barely knew who anyone was, let alone gave a fuck who won. 
At least you could root for the pro dancers you liked.

Dancing With The Stars in the US has been* brilliant-*  the season that has just ended was genuinely spectacular- with actual people I'd heard of! 

Let the BBC fill yet another run of Strictly with Holby City nobodies- I'll stick with the American version thanks.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes. Matthew too. I forgot him, which seems like treachery. 

But with only three new boys and no new girl to replace Lilia, they're clearly downsizing a bit. Maybe because it's hard to get the slebs. 


I will watch though. Even if only for my Claudia.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 9, 2010)

She was on that David Mitchell panel show a week or so back. 

She did that laugh of hers where she flares her nostrils and grins but no sound comes out.  

Fabulous!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2010)

*shine on you crazy Tunaaaaaaa*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooo! The Tuna and Ian Waite were my favourites. I am sad now


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Ola still there though, so not all bad ;-)



This confirms my watching of it.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

Leaks about the 2010 cast? Ok-its not Pamela Anderson and Nicole Pussy Cat Doll, but least Ive heard of these. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1294809/Felicity-plans-rivals-toes-joins-Strictly.html

Im praying for the Gavin Henson thing to be true. It would be great to have someone to out and out _ loathe. _ The BBC wont have to pay for his spray tans either.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Leaks about the 2010 cast? Ok-its not Pamela Anderson and Nicole Pussy Cat Doll, but least Ive heard of these.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1294809/Felicity-plans-rivals-toes-joins-Strictly.html
> 
> Im praying for the Gavin Henson thing to be true. It would be great to have someone to out and out _ loathe. _ The BBC wont have to pay for his spray tans either.



Isn't Nicole Pussy Cat Doll going to be Simon Cowell's new pretty sidekick on X-Factor, in the absence of yon Tweedy, the malaria-struck Geordie?

I can't decide if the prospect of Anne Widdicome doing a samba roll is more difficult to imagine than Patsy Kensit being able to adopt the ballroom dancing lady's beaming smile. 

Bring it on!!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 15, 2010)

The Shiny Tuna and the only girl with a camp in Afghanistan named after her were on a chat show this week - that woman who used to be on This Morning with the gastrick band has an afternoon talk show now. They're still together, still gormless in that boy/girl next door kind of way. Ahhhhhhhhh. God, he really is_ so_ shiny.

It'll be on the ITV iPlayer if you really want to see them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 15, 2010)

Fortuna does my head in...his features are _wrong_, somehow. Real disgrace Lilia's not going to be doing it. She always had the cleverst routines, and oh my goodness her lower back...


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 15, 2010)

Without Ian Waite it won't be worth watching


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 15, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The Shiny Tuna and *the only girl with a camp in Afghanistan* named after her were on a chat show this week - that woman who used to be on This Morning with the gastrick band has an afternoon talk show now. They're still together, still gormless in that boy/girl next door kind of way. Ahhhhhhhhh. God, he really is_ so_ shiny.
> 
> It'll be on the ITV iPlayer if you really want to see them.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

Ali Bastian


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jul 15, 2010)

I am glad this thread exists  
That is all


----------



## Me76 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lillia not being there upsets me.  I will love every second of it as usual though.


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Leaks about the 2010 cast? Ok-its not Pamela Anderson and Nicole Pussy Cat Doll, but least Ive heard of these.


 
I heard Stephen Hawking and Paul The Octopus.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 24, 2010)

^^^  

Good lord, just seen these pics of Brian and Ali in 'Burn the Floor.'









Hasnt her body shape changed, her muscle tone is outrageous! Just wow.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 24, 2010)

And apparently Gail from Coronation Street's daughter is going to be on the show this year. 
The calibre of celeb is getting ready to dive!

@ Espresso - Widdecome doing samba rolls    
Darren would have been really gentle with her.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Good lord, just seen these pics of Brian and Ali in 'Burn the Floor.'
> 
> ...


 
wow indeed.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2010)

Bit previous I know but I won't remember otherwise. Mr and Mrs Shiny Tuna are special guests next Sunday morning 10:00 BBC2 'Something for the Weekend'. 

If you don't know the programme, it's an 1 1/2 hour show with chat and the celeb's help do the cooking, etc.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm disappointed that Lillia won't be in it this year.
But not as disappointed as BoatieBloke will be.

The launch show is being recorded on the 8th Sept - you can apply here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/showsandtours/shows/shows/scd_launch_show


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

Once again- quality will out, DWTS new season - line up includes

• Michael Bolton

• Brandy

• Jennifer Grey

• David Hasselhoff

• Florence Henderson

• Audrina Patridge

• And Bristol Palin. 
Oh yes, the teen 'disgrace' and wrecker of vice presidential campaigns  is going to be on the show. Potential for carnage 100%. Lovely. 


Suck on that while you're watching Gavin Henson drag his orange self around the floor.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 31, 2010)

Hasselhof, eh? I suppose once Cowell sacked him off America's got Talent, going on the American Strictly was a calculated gesture. He is quite, quite bonkers as well, so it might be worth a look, just for the inevitable drama.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2010)

In a somewhat time consuming process (you have to apply for each show separately) you can enter the draw for studio audience tickets here.  If you do get tickets and don't have anyone to take, just remember your Auntie Spangles.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have applied for them all and my friend has too. There are a couple of weekends she can't make and you will be on my list of people to call Spangles. 
I am dreaming of Blackpool!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there a cast list for the UK one yet? 

You ain't seen me on this thread, ok?!


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 8, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Is there a cast list for the UK one yet?
> 
> You ain't seen me on this thread, ok?!



Here's the list.. just announced.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/2010/dancers/

Felicity Kendall
Ann Widdecombe
Patsy Kensit
Tina O'Brien
Pamela Stepenson
Kara Tointon
Michelle Williams
Gavin Henson
Peter Shilton
Goldie
Paul Daniels
Scott Maslen
Jimi Mistry
Matt Baker


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

Michelle Williams has to be favourite, right?

Get the pro off the show! Grr...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

In other news, I think I know who everyone on the list is, which is a massive improvement.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2010)

It's not really fair to make Widders dance against Williams


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers, paulhackett 
Where's the male totty, ffs?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Cheers, paulhackett
> Where's the male totty, ffs?!


 
Paul Daniels 

Gavin Hensen has a good body I think but he is no Mark Foster  Though I hope he is a better dancer than Mark Foster was!! Plus there are some new male dancers who may provide a bit of eye candy....though no Ian. I lurved Ian!!

I know most of the people on the list except Kara Tointon and Scott Maslen, will have to look them up


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

Some glamour! Michele is great fun and always interviews well. A really good friend makes a decent living on the drag circuit as Michele.

Its not Bristol Palin, but she'll do! 







There is something not quite right about the size of the men's heads in these publicity shots.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Gavin Hensen has a good body I think but he is no Mark Foster


 
He is a total twat, though. Hence not classed as totty. OTOH, possibly the lack of sexeh is a blessing - the proximity of Paul Daniels would seriously fuck up my mind 

Edit: Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, it starts THIS SATURDAY??????   Why did no-one tell me?!  [goes off to cancel Saturday evening date]

Edit again: Which professionals are in, does anyone know? It doesn't say on the Beeb site ...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Michelle Williams has to be favourite, right?
> 
> *Get the pro off the show!* Grr...


TBH I think the show has moved beyond the amateur learning a skill thing now. 
People (and by people I mean me) are no longer willing to watch broke down soap stars ensuring they get a better class of panto gig next year. 
Xfactor kicks Strictly's arse every year, and bigger celebs are the only way to counter it. 

If Strictly can shake off the zombie soap actors, it might have a chance of getting some real celebs. And they should stop messing the pros about- they are a much bigger part of the show than the production team understand. 






I cant stop grinning at this photo  Apparently the cast find out their partners actually on the launch show. I hope Anne gets James Jordan.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Melinda said:


> And they should stop messing the pros about- they are a much bigger part of the show than the production team understand.



Agree with this  The pros deserve a far larger role, more attention on their decision-making, etc.




Melinda said:


> Apparently the cast find out their partners actually on the launch show.


 
Ooh!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 8, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Which professionals are in, does anyone know? It doesn't say on the Beeb site ...



These are the pros

Artem Chigvintsev (new dancer)
Jared Murillo (new dancer)
Robin Windsor (new dancer)
Anton du Beke
Brendan Cole
James Jordan
Vincent Simone

Ola Jordan 
Flavia Cacace 
Erin Boag 
Kristina Rihanoff 
Natalie Lowe
Aliona Vilani
Katya Virshilas


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Paul 

Well at least badboy Brendan is in again this year. And everyone's favourite hatefuck, Anton, of course 
[goes to Google the new boys]

edit: hmmm ...
Artem Chigvintsev
http://www.unrealitytv.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/artem_chigvintsev.jpg

Jared Murillo
http://www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/84543/jared-murillo-profile.jpg

Robin Windsor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/images/bank/programmes_tv/ent/come_dancing8/446robin_windsor.jpg


BAGSY JARED!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

@  those pics!  The little Italian is going to have to hustle to keep his Preening Cock title. 

No one undulates and shimmies like Matt Cutler.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 8, 2010)

Melinda said:


> No one undulates and shimmies like Matt Cutler.


He even undulates when he walks in real life. 
I found myself gazing upon his lovely form one day a few months ago when he was just walking across a square. And I must say he's a delight to behold. He saw me perving....er looking at him and gave a big grin and a wave. I was star struck for the rest of the day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Well at least badboy Brendan is in again this year. And everyone's favourite hatefuck, Anton, of course
> [goes to Google the new boys]
> ...


 
I'd be willing to give Robin a go ....oh dear, we haf turned this into a bit of a phwoar thread. Opps


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd be willing to give Robin a go ....oh dear, we haf turned this into a bit of a phwoar thread. Opps



One of the new men will get Widdicombe? I'd like to see the phwoar element when they have to paddle about the floor with Widdicombe.. ugh.

I think they've just about covered all the bases in the line up this year? Can't see Anton being paired with Michelle Williams. I imagine Ola is due a no hoper like Paul Daniels. Flavia is due someone who can move.. didn't Matt Baker dance as a child? Gavin Henson can't go with Kristina Rihanoff.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Henson's newly single so he's bound to end up shagging whoever he partners, isn't he


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> One of the new men will get Widdicombe? I'd like to see the phwoar element when they have to paddle about the floor with Widdicombe.. ugh.
> 
> I think they've just about covered all the bases in the line up this year? Can't see Anton being paired with Michelle Williams. I imagine Ola is due a no hoper like Paul Daniels. Flavia is due someone who can move.. didn't Matt Baker dance as a child? Gavin Henson can't go with Kristina Rihanoff.


 
I reckon they will try and give Kristina someone who the producers think are going to be quite good. She has suffered the past two seasons!

I think you're right and Paul Daniels will be paired with Ola - he is quite short isn't he so it would make sense that way as well as her being the winner last year. Unless of course he is a demon on the dance floor! 

For some reason I also think James Jordan and Felicity Kendal will be paired together, not sure why. 

As for Anton...mmmm, not sure. Pamela Stephenson maybe? Ann Widdecome would be too obvious. Not sure who she will be paired with - bad boy Brendan perhaps?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Henson's newly single so he's bound to end up shagging whoever he partners, isn't he


 
Katya? She seems very nice (Mr. QofG's second favourite after Ola!)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2010)

Melinda said:


> TBH I think the show has moved beyond the amateur learning a skill thing now.
> People (and by people I mean me) are no longer willing to watch broke down soap stars ensuring they get a better class of panto gig next year.
> Xfactor kicks Strictly's arse every year, and bigger celebs are the only way to counter it.
> 
> ...


 
That woman needs to be marched in Rigby & Peller at gunpoint.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 8, 2010)

trashpony said:


> That woman needs to be marched in Rigby & Peller at gunpoint.


 


It's going to be cocktail night at Ms T Towers on Saturday, methinks.  Wanna come?


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

Espresso said:


> He even undulates when he walks in real life.
> I found myself gazing upon his lovely form one day a few months ago when he was just walking across a square. And I must say he's a delight to behold. He saw me perving....er looking at him and gave a big grin and a wave. I was star struck for the rest of the day.


Coorr, you kept that quiet!  I would have told everyone, FOREVER! 
Im genuinely jealous! He is dead nice, but the physicality of him must be a bit special! Meep!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm quite excited. I shall be at the theatre, though... baaad strictly fan...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

What's on? 


Jennifer Grey from Dirty Dancing is on DWTS this season- She is 50!! 






This is what 50 looks like in 2010.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's going to be cocktail night at Ms T Towers on Saturday, methinks.  Wanna come?



I'd love to but stupid son is being a complete pain in the arse about staying asleep at the moment. Am very tempted indeed though. It starts quite early though doesn't it? Maybe we could come on the tube 



Melinda said:


> Jennifer Grey from Dirty Dancing is on DWTS this season- She is 50!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me, that's depressing. I look worse than her and I'm younger. Bollocks


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

You fishing for compliments Trashy?  

Last week I looked at ugly mug thread for the first time in maybe 2 years, and saw a shagtastically gorgeous photo of you. 
You were quite beautiful.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 8, 2010)

Melinda said:


> This is what 50 looks like in 2010.



I am studiously ignoring the very idea that Jennifer Grey could _possibly_ be 50. Apart from her nose, she doesn't look much different than when she danced with Mr Swayze all those years ago.
And isn't that dancer Cheryl Cole's new squeeze? If it is, he's going to do some sort of a guest appearance on this year's Strictly.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooooh! 

He's an *amazing* dancer. His routines with Nicole Sherzinger earlier this year were outstanding, simply brilliant. 

He and his sister (Juliana Hough) trained in London with Corky and Shirley Ballas. Mark Ballas (their son) is also a pro on DWTS.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

so is there anywhere online i can stream DWTS from the uk?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 8, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> I'm quite excited. I shall be at the theatre, though... baaad strictly fan...


 
Not available for cocktails then.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 8, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I'd love to but stupid son is being a complete pain in the arse about staying asleep at the moment. Am very tempted indeed though. It starts quite early though doesn't it? Maybe we could come on the tube


----------



## Ms T (Sep 8, 2010)

They filmed this Saturday's Strictly tonight and apparently loads of people who were supposed to be in the audience didn't turn up.  We got an e-mail saying if we could make it down there pronto we could have got in.  Sadly, I had to work.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2010)

Melinda said:


> You fishing for compliments Trashy?
> 
> Last week I looked at ugly mug thread for the first time in maybe 2 years, and saw a shagtastically gorgeous photo of you.
> You were quite beautiful.


 
 You are very kind. Good light, loads of make up. That woman is make up free fgs (plus has great arms). I've put on about 1/2 a stone of late so am feeling fat and frumpy - ignore me


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

bugger!  I applied for those tickets godammit! They should fine people who don't turn up.  And blacklist them from future strictly audiences...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not available for cocktails then.


 
Not this week (free tickets to Blood and Gifts at the NT) but seriously: any. other. week.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 8, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Not this week (free tickets to Blood and Gifts at the NT) but seriously: any. other. week.


 
Watch this space.


----------



## ozrictentgal (Sep 8, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> so is there anywhere online i can stream DWTS from the uk?


 
If you have Sky, Watch usually show the whole series about a week behind screening in the US [Channel 109] Failing that there is a thread on digital spy> Strictly Forum>Dancing with the Stars. Someone usually posts up the episodes on you-tube each week.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2010)

no, no sky - wouldn't be worth it for dwts alone...


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2010)

Espresso said:


> And isn't that dancer Cheryl Cole's new squeeze? If it is, he's going to do some sort of a guest appearance on this year's Strictly.


 
I doubt it; I think ITV/Simon Cowell own the exclusive rights to all things Cole/Tweedy-ish. He'd get the flick (or Cowell would have him assassinated) soon as if he were on the rival channel at the same time.


----------



## sparkling (Sep 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Some glamour! Michele is great fun and always interviews well. A really good friend makes a decent living on the drag circuit as Michele.
> 
> Its not Bristol Palin, but she'll do!
> 
> ...



I do think the promotional photo's are giving the celeb's a wierd hobbit like glow about them.  Whoever chose that horrible purple background seems deliberately cruel to the celebs.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2010)

Brendan and Michele! Nice couple, but I do think she would have done better better with James. 

Paul Daniels has started with the card tricks. 

I dont think Ive ever heard Tango Henson speak before.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2010)

I bet Ola Jordan is just deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelighted. 
I reckon Vincent is going to cop for Miss Widdecombe. By rights, Anton should get her.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2010)

Its so pathetic that she's being penalised for winning last year. 

An why cant they get older professionals in for the older celebrities as they do in DWTS?  It makes it less icky.


----------



## oddworld (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never ever watched Strictly before but just turned on by accident , Goldie !!!!!! LOL

It looks quite good, I might have to get hooked!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2010)

I was a bit hmmmm about Goldie-  his son got sent down for murder this week. 
You'd have thought he had more important stuff to do atm.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2010)

oddworld said:


> I've never ever watched Strictly before but just turned on by accident , Goldie !!!!!! LOL
> 
> It looks quite good, I might have to get hooked!


 
You should - it's fab


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought Ian Waite had quit?


----------



## oddworld (Sep 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I was a bit hmmmm about Goldie-  his son got sent down for murder this week.
> You'd have thought he had more important stuff to do atm.





Maybe they are estranged , I've always liked Goldie to be honest.


----------



## oddworld (Sep 11, 2010)

trashpony said:


> You should - it's fab


 
I never thought I would like it so purposely never watched. I'm giving it a go tonight - I obviously have some catching upto do!

Some fine young men on there though ;o)


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I bet Ola Jordan is just deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelighted.
> I reckon Vincent is going to cop for Miss Widdecombe. *By rights, Anton should get her*.


 
Huzzah!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm a bit in love with Felicity Kendall


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I thought Ian Waite had quit?


I think he's only part of the ensemble cast this year, cos he's down to substitute for Len when he cant get back from DWTS. 



Lord Camomile said:


> I'm a bit in love with Felicity Kendall


 Your crushes are proper lolzzers!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Your crushes are proper lolzzers!


Who else 

Are you saying something mean about Victoria Coren??


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Your crushes are proper lolzzers!



Ooh no. You gotta love a bit of Felicity..


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2010)

I remember John Major crushing on her.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2010)

i really enjoyed that - henson might be a disappointment - seemed a bit wooden in his moves.

happy to see Ian and Darren back in the company - shame lilya didn't join them.

can't believe it's another three weeks though. Is there any It takes two before that?

My prediction - Pamela will be first out.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't believe they've done it to Anton again!!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 12, 2010)

Anton did quite well last year, didn't he?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 12, 2010)

Last year was the first time they'd given him a young woman. Now it's back to normal.
He always gets the oldest, most decrepit female.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 12, 2010)

Just caught the end of a trailer for this. There's no real way of putting this politely but is Anne Widdecombe, um... lopsided  She seemed to be walking with a pronounced slant to one side.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2010)

Well that was good.  Some good partnerships and I do think the standard is going to be great this year.  

Gavin Henson just doesn't look like he wants to be there at all - why is he doing it?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2010)

re - anton and the old birds... darren got esther rantzen - and i think one of the other oldies too.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 12, 2010)

Again I say its time they brought in older professionals for the older celebs. Corky Ballas danced with Cloris Leachman and they saw off many a youngster despite getting shredded by the panel. Corky is on with Florence Henderson this year.










Also, wasn't the tension of the big reveals slightly negated by the fact we weren't familiar with half the male dancers?!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 12, 2010)

can't wait for it to start properly, do enjoy a good bit of strictly


----------



## Espresso (Sep 12, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Last year was the first time they'd given him a young woman. Now it's back to normal.
> He always gets the oldest, most decrepit female.


 
She wasn't his first young woman; he was paired up with Patsy Palmer. She's about the same vintage as Laila Rouass, isn't she? He does get some duffers, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2010)

Caught up with Saturday's show last night - thought the pairings were quite good, feel rather sorry for Ola but I suspect having won last year and with Mr. Daniels being short they decided she should bite the bullet.

Not surprised about Anton and Ann Widdecome - obvious but I also wonder if it is somekind of penance for his comments last year in a kind of "You want to become BBC's next Mr. Entertainent well here's the price" way. She annoyed me tbh, why the fuck is she doing it as she just appeared to moan all the time! Hope she goes quickly!

I am really looking forward to seeing Felicity Kendall and Vincent, I think that is a really good pairing. 

Difficult to tell from the group dance but Scott Maslan and Jimi Mistry looked confident, as did Pamela Stephenson and Felicity Kendall. Gavin Henson looked like a block of wood!!

Quite liked the new dancers, especially Robin, plus I squealed when I saw Ian as I like him so much


----------



## Melinda (Sep 13, 2010)

During the group dance when they all swapped partners, did anyone see Vincent rubbing up against Widdencombe?
There was a brief close up of him undulating up down her body and she pushed him off. 
Belly laughs. 

Anton in skin tight plunging Latin gear needs to stop. 

And that new Russian dancer could be interesting. Ahem.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not surprised about Anton and Ann Widdecome - obvious but I also wonder if it is somekind of penance for his comments last year in a kind of "You want to become BBC's next Mr. Entertainent well here's the price" way. She annoyed me tbh, why the fuck is she doing it as she just appeared to moan all the time! Hope she goes quickly!



Exactly - Nerves, caution, embarrassment etc. are all acceptable, but her moany stiff attitude is going to stink the show out.  It's meant to be a joyful show, light entertainment. 

On the other hand the thought of her in dancing raptures and wrapping herself in a lusty fashion around Anton makes me feel a bit sick. Ugh.

Oh and that introduction line up still reminds me of a Nevada brothel..


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope Anne and Anton get the Cha Cha first!  They will probably be given the Waltz though in order to give her a slight chance.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2010)

DWTS kicked off last night 

Its _the Hoff! _






*Shudder*


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2010)

I wanna see Dancing With The Stars this year! (Is it on TV here?)

Mainly because Jennifer Grey from Dirty Dancing is in it. Eep. She apparently got given a song from the film on the first show?
Seeing her dance would probably make me cry. Because I'm a massive sap.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 21, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I wanna see Dancing With The Stars this year! (Is it on TV here?)
> 
> Mainly because Jennifer Grey from Dirty Dancing is in it. Eep. She apparently got given a song from the film on the first show?
> Seeing her dance would probably make me cry. Because I'm a massive sap.



Here's a clip..


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2010)

Yayyy! That was great, thank you. 

Oooh, if they don't at some point dance to The Time of My Life and do the lift, I will eat my hat! (And then blub.)


----------



## Espresso (Sep 21, 2010)

There was OUTRAGE on Digital Spy this week that Ann Widdicombe didn't go training while the Pope was here. She was involved in his visit in some offical capacity.

Call me cynical, but a week off ain't likely to damage her chances in this competition.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


>


 
I would laugh at that....but then I know my own capacity for dancing so I better not


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

I love how that pic needs no words. 

Is Ann wearing _boxer boots_?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 22, 2010)

The tips of her toes are on a level with her shoulder. Could I do that? Notbloodylikely.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

The coming lols are gonna be stacked 5 storeys high.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm reminded of Matthew Parris' description of her running through the lobby at the division bell in a floral dress, he said it was like watching a punch up in a Rhododendron bush.

Probably won't watch this year - I know many here will be disappointed to learn.


----------



## TAE (Sep 25, 2010)

Espresso said:


> The tips of her toes are on a level with her shoulder. Could I do that? Notbloodylikely.


 
Yeah. How many people of her age can do that!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2010)

am i missing something or has it not started yet? is it on fridays or something?


----------



## TAE (Sep 25, 2010)

There was an intro-episode last week or so but the competition does not start until next week.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2010)

ah thanks


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

Not long to wait now!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Not long to wait now!!


 
It's at 9pm right?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2010)

hang on has it moved from saturdays then?  i really hope not, have always watched it with the kids.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuck it, Felicity Kendall's on just as I need to get everything off the cooker 

She's luverly though 

Blatantly watching Vincent for what to do though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

A bit tentative but she is very sweet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

I do hate the audience, and Bruce, but especially when Craig gives his verdict.

"YOU MUST NOT CRITICISE  "


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do hate the audience, and Bruce, but especially when Craig gives his verdict.
> 
> "YOU MUST NOT CRITICISE  "



Yeah I am finding the audience very annoying - SHUT UP A BIT!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

Didn't they whoop after the most simple of pleasantries from Alesha? Ridiculous.

Good track (I always enjoy the songs more than the dancing  ).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear - Goldie. Seems a nice guy but wasn't that keen on the routine


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

Booing Craig is completely nonsensical.
He's the only judge who ever gives proper marks. In the later editions of this programme, getting a ten off him is a cast iron guarantee of a clean sweep and maximum points. Long after that overanimated nana Bruno has been doling them out willy nilly for weeks.

I do like Craig. Does it show?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Booing Craig is completely nonsensical.
> He's the only judge who ever gives proper marks. In the later editions of this programme, getting a ten off him is a cast iron guarantee of a clean sweep and maxium points. Long after that overanimated nana Bruno has been doling them out willy nilly for weeks.
> 
> *I do like Craig*. Does it show?


*

Me too - also because he is a choreographer as well as a director he is good at looking at the artistic style, drama and performance of the dance as well as the technical aspects of the dance.*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup, Craig is the best judge (though he does occaisionally play up to it...).

Always loved Matt, still do


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 1, 2010)

This is obviously not Matt.. it has to be some kind of double?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

To be fair, the fucker used to be a bloody gymnast! That said, I think he's just quite good at picking stuff up. Needs to put Pritt-Stick on his shoes though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

I want Matt's waistcoat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

That was really good for the first week!


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 1, 2010)

Poor, poor Ola


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

"You stand there Paul, I'll do the dancing"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

To be fair to the lad, he's not _that_ bad. Clearly absolutely tiny though


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 1, 2010)

He was better with Eric and Ernie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear - but he tried and not bad for 72!

I really liked Pamela Stephenson though


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be fair to the lad, he's not _that_ bad. Clearly absolutely tiny though


 
I know. How can Ola Jordan be taller than anyone? She's everso teeny weeny.
Just as well they're not going to be here for The American Smooth. She'd have to be the one doing the lifting.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2010)

Did Paul just make a gay joke?

I didn't really get it, either way!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

7fucking2?!? 

I know I'm not alone, but by God, Ola is fanciable.

*sigh*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Did Paul just make a gay joke?
> 
> I didn't really get it, either way!


I think he did, but it was a bit odd (and very unnecessary).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Did Paul just make a gay joke?
> 
> I didn't really get it, either way!


 


Lord Camomile said:


> I think he did, but it was a bit odd (and very unnecessary).



The boards on Digital Spy think he may have been refering to the fact Craig is a judge on some daytime cooking show but it was rather iffy and unnecessary tbh


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2010)

he's altogether iffy and unnecessary imho


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

I also see that Craig is the face of National Sausage Eating Week or some such promotion and that Mr Daniels has been the face of it in the past.
Who'd make me more likely to eat sausages, I wonder?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

They're _what_?!

Maybe we've got Paul all wrong and it was professional jealousy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I also see that Craig is the face of National Sausage Eating Week or some such promotion and that Mr Daniels has been the face of it in the past.
> Who'd make me more likely to eat sausages, I wonder?


 
Yes - I have jusy seen that, how very random!

http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage-week-2010


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I also see that Craig is the face of National Sausage Eating Week or some such promotion and that Mr Daniels has been the face of it in the past.
> Who'd make me more likely to eat sausages, I wonder?



Ahh, I see. Well that's a bit unfortunate, everyone's going to think Paul's a homophobic tit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

I may be doing him a disservice, but I doubt the double meaning was lost on Daniels.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I doubt that anyone can be a seventy odd year old veteren of showbiz and not be alive to the connotations.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah, I suppose.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

And also, I seriously doubt that the potential comedy value of becoming the face of the National Sossige Scoffers was lost on Craig, either


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh bum - I now have an ever-so-slight crush on Matt Baker

Actually I think the bum had something to do with it.............


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> And also, I seriously doubt that the potential comedy value of becoming the face of the National Sossige Scoffers was lost on Craig, either


 
That is also true.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Oh bum - I now have an ever-so-slight crush on Matt Baker
> 
> Actually I think the bum had something to do with it.............


 
It was quite amazing how he made those terrible shit-brown trousers rather sexy 

I may have to start watching "Countryfile"!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't understand how you haven't all fancied him before!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was quite amazing how he made those terrible shit-brown trousers rather sexy
> 
> I may have to* start *watching "Countryfile"!



Start???? You mean you're not glued to it already? My dear, you _have_ been missing out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Start???? You mean you're not glued to it already? My dear, you _have_ been missing out.


 
Sets the timer on the digibox!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2010)

WE have converted to Matt Baker as a result of his swivelsome hips


----------



## Melinda (Oct 2, 2010)

Another one who had a Matt Baker phwoar moment.

I knew he was a gymnast (he commentates at gymnastic meets) but his arse was _rawr_!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 2, 2010)

For anyone mental who missed it, he's just been on BBC News 24, wearing a 'Vote Goldie' t shirt for a long-ish interview along with Aliona. He's a disgustingly pleasant person (in that it's disgusting anyone can be so pleasant).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

well, my laptop battery died last night just as it was beginning - so i didn't comment at the time, but wasn't that a great first week?  i was rivited when scott marsden started dancing, and although gutted for goldie, matt's dance was spectacular and i nearly stood up and cheered for pam stephenson.  

which brings me to age: this has to be the oldest field of contestants for years... perhaps ever.  So many 45-and-overs, which makes for a much more interesting series.  in previous years the takeover of young, lithe hollyoaks popsies at the halfway point has been a bit dull.  Which is not to say i enjoy the shit ones - i generally hate the GMTV dire-dancer or equivalent - but i don't like to see people who would spend every day in the gym and tanning booth anyway, and are just channelling their energies dancewards for a while... it's too easy for them.  Ricky Fucking Whittle *spit*.

Anyway - good on the producers for getting some great names this year.

Oh... and Matt Baker?  I used to catch him on episodes of blue peter whenever that was... he's rather lovely.  Not as gorgeous as gethin jones, but less 'cool', which adds to the appeal. I'm still not sitting through 'countryfile' though.

What else?  Patsy Kensit's horribly unflattering dress?  Really bizarre waistline - high and tight at the back but dropped and blousy at the front.  She was pretty awful, actually.  Paul Daniels was surprisingly light on his feet, for all that i was irritated by their using so many bars for the illusion at the beginning. 

Oh, and goldie.  Goldie should have been better.  He understands rhythm and he's flexible (the man does yoga every day).  I'm beginning to wonder if kristina might be a bit of a dud teacher.  Nice bum, though, goldie.

but mostly, yay for pamela. i really thought she'd be first out after the intro show.  they'd put her in the most awful, unlattering frock and a lot of people don't know who she is...  and she must be what? 55? 58? Fuck me - a quick wiki tells me she'll be 61 on 4th december. But she's very, very clever and James is very smart in his way... obv she might struggle with the jive etc, but between them they seem to be a good team.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Which is not to say i enjoy the shit ones - i generally hate the GMTV dire-dancer or equivalent - but i don't like to see people who would spend every day in the gym and tanning booth anyway, and are just channelling their energies dancewards for a while... it's too easy for them.  Ricky Fucking Whittle *spit*.


 
I dunno. I've got a sneaking suspicion that the permatanned gym bunny Mr Henson is going to be tripe. 
We'll know soon enough!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I dunno. I've got a sneaking suspicion that the permatanned gym bunny Mr Henson is going to be tripe.
> We'll know soon enough!


I also suspect this; looks so very uncomfortable and out of place, and is basically all about "look at his torso!!" (which I can't deny is pretty impressive, if you're into that sort of thing).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

no - that's true. he looked like he was made out of railway sleepers during the group dance the other week.  

grinder says he's famous for being shy, as a sportsman.  but ramps was shy - he just also had the moves...  shy and no moves = out week three, tops?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

Now Matt Baker's danced I'm not sure I can bothered to watch tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Now Matt Baker's danced I'm not sure I can bothered to watch tonight



One word - Artem


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

I was wondering similar actually, aside from the potential car crashes of Widdecombe and Henson is there much to watch for tonight.

Even Ola's already danced.

e2a: add Shilton to the above list. Man seems to have no personality whatsoever.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

worth seeing how the two soap girls do (kara and tina) - and Michelle Williams, of course.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was wondering similar actually, aside from the potential car crashes of Widdecombe and Henson is there much to watch for tonight.
> 
> Even Ola's already danced.
> 
> e2a: add Shilton to the above list. Man seems to have no personality whatsoever.


 
I know - he was on Saturday Kitchen this morning, DULL!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> e2a: add Shilton to the above list. Man seems to have no personality whatsoever.


He was on Saturday Kitchen this morning. Seemed pleasant enough to me.
Can't say I've ever heard him speak before because I'm not much of a footy fan.

ETA


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

jesus christ! patsy kensit looks like a wall display in a infant school classroom.  is that dress made of purple and yellow crepe paper???


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Some interesting outfits this evening


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> worth seeing how the two soap girls do (kara and tina) - and Michelle Williams, of course.


 
Oh yes I am going to watch. Far too much potential for car crash telly not to


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has changed his allegiance to Katya from Ola this series, he is disappointed thought that she is quite covered up!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

ooh, i like flavia's hair!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

There's something about Jimi Mistry that really irritates me.

Which one's Katya? I care for no-one but Ola (and I know that means a lot to her).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's something about Jimi Mistry that really irritates me.
> 
> Which one's Katya? I care for no-one but Ola (and I know that means a lot to her).


 
Dancing with Gavin the Puffin


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

One of them is very out of time. Odds on which one it is?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

jimi has potential. he's coordinated at speed. terrible hands, though.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

possibly it's the overlong sleeves on that shirt that don't help.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Good leg action I felt - a bit stiff but I think he show potential


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

flavia's dress is hideous, too.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good leg action I felt - a bit stiff but I think he show potential


 
right - i see him getting to blackpool and then dropping out.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 2, 2010)

Saw an interesting interview with Mark Ramprakash today.. his appearances on 'Strictly..' apparently rejuvenated his cricket career.. rediscovered his sense of fun etc.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> possibly it's the overlong sleeves on that shirt that don't help.


 
Yeah, I don't think they helped him tbh


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

I only ever listen to Craig, as there's a chance you might learn something with him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Saw an interesting interview with Mark Ramprakash today.. his appearances on 'Strictly..' apparently rejuvenated his cricket career.. rediscovered his sense of fun etc.


Inside Sport  Thought that was quite interesting too.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I only ever listen to Craig, as there's a chance you might learn something with him.


 
right - six is a great score for week one. they have to have somewhere to go.  and some of them should be on three and four - there's no shame in that.


shilton isn't that bad.  bit stiff.  Erin looks lovely.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Aye, clearly not particularly comfortable but applied himself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought he had dropped her too  Not bad, as Len has just said - adequete


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

See, and Craig didn't even seem particularly scathing there, actually seemed to care.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> possibly it's the overlong sleeves on that shirt that don't help.


 
The whole shirt was very odd. Usually latin men's gear is sprayed on lycra and often slashed to the belly button, yet there he was in a baggy Bollywood number.
And as for that checked waistcoat they had Matt Baker in yesterday - eh?
Is there a new wardrobe department this series or wot?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh _that's_ who Michelle Williams is! 

Still think it's cheating to have people who have danced for a living, even if it wasn't ballroom.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no - Mr. QofG's will now stary singing "Bootylicious"! - looking forward to seeing Michelle Williams dance


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> And as for that checked waistcoat they had Matt Baker in yesterday - eh?


On this you are wrong - I want that waistcoat!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it me or is she dancing like it's a rehersal? Just doesn't seem much 'snap'. Actually, just looks outright underrehearsed.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

michelle isn't that good, is she? brendan seems to be rescuing her quite a lot.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> On this you are wrong - I want that waistcoat!


 
Well, I want Michelle Williams' legs. Doesn't mean either of us will get our wish.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is it me or is she dancing like it's a rehersal? Just doesn't seem much 'snap'. Actually, just looks outright underrehearsed.


 


spanglechick said:


> michelle isn't that good, is she? brendan seems to be rescuing her quite a lot.



This and this - she seemed very slow moving


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

also, because she's so thin she looks a bit gangly and uncontrolled.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Well, I want Michelle Williams' legs. Doesn't mean either of us will get our wish.


 
really?, they're very long but they don't have much shape or curve to them...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

She looks like a newborn foal. I'm surprised, thought she'd be brilliant. She has got the *most* amazing pins though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh Alisha is rubbish - a 7, is she mad!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Well, I want Michelle Williams' legs. Doesn't mean either of us will get our wish.


I feel given the current state of both tailoring and biology, I've got the better odds...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Alisha is rubbish - a 7, is she mad!


 
But she _loves_ Michelle!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

gavin's got a lot better. still a bit stiff. he came across well in the film clip.  katya's frock is gorgeous. must be new costume person.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

That was surprisingly not awful. I gotta say I've already warmed to him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> gavin's got a lot better. still a bit stiff. he came across well in the film clip.  katya's frock is gorgeous. must be new costume person.


 
I agree - I thought he did well compared to how wooden he had looked. He's kind of sweet as well.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel given the current state of both tailoring and biology, I've got the better odds...


 
Hee! You're dead right. 

And I stand corrrected about my earlier suspicions about Mr Henson. I thought he did very well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Jared looks about 12 - he is no The Tuna!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

tina needs to *let go!*


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

fuckinell - what is kara toynton wearing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> tina needs to *let go!*


 
Yeah - underwhelmed here, and I hate his outfit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Ach, my friend's turned up just as Widdecombe gets on. One won't be getting my full attention...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

right, here we go. widders...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

Tell your pal to go and put the kettle on and make a butty.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't want to watch!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ach, my friend's turned up just as Widdecombe gets on. One won't be getting my full attention...


 
your friend, right?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh Ann. You are destined to be in this for the long haul I'm afraid


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

like ann widdecome's hair, but is she wearing pink pvc???


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

Well - she waltzes better than I do tbf! And she did seem to be enjoying it


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought she was alright. Better than Tina O'Brien, anyway.
We are in well into bizarro world here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

I do hope she goes soon though  Like next week!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

Despite the many reasons I do not care for Widdecombe, I do admire her gall. Really don't give too much of a fuck.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

omg robbie and gary  You've turned into robson and green


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

"Oh dear" - she stumbled said I
"Who cares" watching her dress too closely aid Mr. QofG's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

trashpony said:


> omg robbie and gary  You've turned into robson and green


 
I was thinking much the same  whispers don't tell moomoo!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2010)

Where are the dancers? Show me Darren Bennet and Ian Waite!
THis pair of gurning ninnies would be just about bearable if there was a bit of fancy dancing to watch.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was thinking much the same  whispers don't tell moomoo!


 
I used to love robbie but when Angels came on the radio when I was having my c-section I was cringing `


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I used to love robbie but when Angels came on the radio when I was having my c-section I was cringing `


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2010)

robson and jerome.

btw - have had a disturbing epiphany. realised Kanda has always reminded me of robbie williams... i just had forgotten about robbie williams and so couldn't put my finger on it!


----------



## madzone (Oct 2, 2010)

I won't hear a word against Robbie.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> robson and jerome.
> 
> btw - have had a disturbing epiphany. realised Kanda has always reminded me of robbie williams... i just had forgotten about robbie williams and so couldn't put my finger on it!


 
Sorry - I knew that was wrong. He's Robson Green isn't he? Fuck, I really am turning into my mum 

Kanda = robbie.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2010)

Just caught that song at the end. Sounded like it was written by Gary. Robbie almost looked embarrassed to be singing it. And so he should have been.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 2, 2010)

I was so sure I wasnt going to like Gavin Henson; that dim himbo brand he has cultivated is shuddersome. But I really like his attitude and his voice. It has a rich, melodic timbre to it, with definite knicker dropping qualities. 

Kara Tointon REEKS of desperation.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I was so sure I wasnt going to like Gavin Henson; that dim himbo brand he has cultivated is shuddersome. But I really like his attitude and his voice. It has a rich, melodic timbre to it, with definite knicker dropping qualities.
> 
> Kara Tointon REEKS of desperation.


 
He looks like a chipmunk. Kara scares me. As did the gimp outfit the pro was wearing. She did recover well from her fall though


----------



## FiFi (Oct 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I was so sure I wasnt going to like Gavin Henson; that dim himbo brand he has cultivated is shuddersome. But I really like his attitude and his voice. It has a rich, melodic timbre to it, with definite knicker dropping qualities.
> 
> Kara Tointon REEKS of desperation.


 
Well, Im not sure aout the "knicker droping" but I did like him more than I thought I would.
I liked his compliment about Katya and her teaching


----------



## Melinda (Oct 3, 2010)

Thing is, to wap your baps out first week, _ "wanting to be a dominatrix"_, you better have the goods to back it up. 
"And the press said to me 'Dont you always end up with your co-stars?' Giggle."  Bleurgh.

Maybe the directors and producers she wants to notice her will miraculously summon her to Hollywood.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah, heaven forbid somebody on strictly would wap their baps out.  That never happens. 

Fucking hell, even Gavin Henson had em out on Friday!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Thing is, to wap your baps out first week, _ "wanting to be a dominatrix"_, you better have the goods to back it up.


*takes notes*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2010)

Never mind the stumble, I would have liked to have seen some cha cha!  No content at all. 

I am glad they are all in til next week. Much fairer for them to go after performing both styles. Much fairer than being kicked out if one doesn't suit them particularly.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 3, 2010)

I soooooo want Gavin to do well - he's a such a sweet bloke. I was pleasantly suprised by hid dancing - I was convinced he's be rubbish. He also has the body of a God, but of course, that wouldn't in any way sway my opinion..............

 Anyway, Anne wasn't anywhere NEAR as dreadful as I thought she might be, altho the serious lols might come with the latin.  And can the costume person please NOT make Tina whatsername look so twee and provide Kara doodah with some sort of actual clothing - thank you very much.

I think this is going to be a good series (cancels all saturday night engagements for the forseeable future)


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2010)

> He also has the body of a God, but of course, that wouldn't in any way sway my opinion..............





> provide Kara doodah with some sort of actual clothing



I have a sneaky suspicion I know who might be leaving first.


----------



## madzone (Oct 3, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> I soooooo want Gavin to do well - he's a such a sweet bloke. I was pleasantly suprised by hid dancing - I was convinced he's be rubbish. He also has the body of a God, but of course, that wouldn't in any way sway my opinion..............



Puffins can't dance.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 3, 2010)

Talking of Hollywood, DWTS was so good this week. Jennifer Grey sounds exactly like her teen self, its just her nose that's different. She reckons the nose job killed her career, no one recognised her afterwards.






She did a lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Michael Bolton was properly, _painfully,_ humiliated in his Jive. Bruno gave him a three! 

Bristol Palin took her dancer home to Alaska to meet her mother! Cue lots of air time for Sarah who also made it into the audience for the main and results shows. 

Sarah is quite _mesmerisingly_ good looking. Its only when she speaks that the spell breaks- too many folksy idioms. 

ABC has full episodes to stream on their site, but you need to use a US based VPN to get past the 'only view in the US' restrictions.' HotspotShield or Ultrasearch should work.

The male host is as funny, as the female host is dim and unqualified.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2010)

I knew Jennifer Grey reminded me of someone in that second photo, but I couldn't work out who it was. And now I've twigged - Amanda Holden.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2010)

Just caught up on the weekend's Strictly, and god it was great.

Add me to the Matt Baker fan club - he was fantastic and seems like a really sweet bloke.  Gavin was as surprisingly good as Michelle Williams was bad.  Loved Pamela Stephenson and am rooting for Jimi Mistry too, who has potential.  I missed Lilia, as did hendo, who has transferred his affections to the Flav.  Why is Erin the only original female dancer to survive the cull?

Can't wait for Saturday now.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Just caught up on the weekend's Strictly, and god it was great.
> 
> Add me to the Matt Baker fan club - he was fantastic and seems like a really sweet bloke.  Gavin was as surprisingly good as Michelle Williams was bad.  Loved Pamela Stephenson and am rooting for Jimi Mistry too, who has potential.  I missed Lilia, as did hendo, who has transferred his affections to the Flav.  *Why is Erin the only original female dancer to survive the cull?
> *
> Can't wait for Saturday now.



I reckon that must have something to do with Mr Du Beke. She's his dancing partner in real life and they still do a lot of shows and what not. For some inexplicable reason he is untouchable, so she is protected by the force of the impregnable Atonshield.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 6, 2010)

She must have been shitting it just as much as Anton after he chiefed up his partner last year. I wasnt here for that- did it happen on camera?


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2010)

I know she is pretty tall, but did Michelle Williams look very thin to anyone else?

I hope Paul Daniels and Widdie do well, or at least provoke a following a la John Sergeant, and it may prompt the Beeb or more likely Dave to repeat the Louis Theroux shows with them. Plus we'll get more of Ola's inspired wardrobe choices.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 6, 2010)

FiFi said:


> Well, Im not sure aout the "knicker droping" but I did like him more than I thought I would.
> I liked his compliment about Katya and her teaching


Its Gavin's voice I like  I also liked his attitude towards Katya.

For me that's the downside of DWTS, the contestants often dont often acknowledge or thank their pros enough on camera, and can be rude in a way which would never be acceptable on Strictly. 

Its surprising how often dwts contestants believe their _celebrity_ equals the _skil_l of their professional, and there is a real unwillingness to accept that in this context they arent the expert.  The unearned confidence is a real turn off. 

Just two weeks into the new season, Brandy (her off Moesha) has shown herself to be deeply unpleasant. The only Strictly comparison I can remember is Kelly Brook being rude about Karen Hardy and Len giving her a right telling off.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 7, 2010)

I see that Ali and Tuna have broken up 

Missed last week's show, can't believe my sister was so inconsiderate as to get married on the first week of Strictly   Looking forward to getting into it properly this weekend. Might try and watch last week's show just to get my head around who's who.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2010)

ok, so - i'm endlessly fascinated by the ages of the slebs this year, and i thought you might be as interested as i was to see the age breakdown. Five over 60, ffs!

Paul Daniels - 72
Felicity Kendal - 64
Ann Widdicombe - 63
Peter Shilton - 61
Pamela Stephenson - 60*

Goldie - 45
Patsy Kensit - 42**
Scott Maslen - 39
Jimi Mistry - 37
Matt Baker - 32*
Michelle Williams - 30
Gavin Henson - 28
Kara Tointon - 27
Tina O'Brien - 27

*Have birthdays between now and Xmas.
**Surely this is a 'media age'? Got to be 45, at least... no?

Trivia: Tina O'Brien is younger than Kara Tointon by only 2 days.

Anyway, nine of the slebs are older than me, which pleases me no end.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2010)

BTW - excellent footage of all the couples in training on ITT tonight.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2010)

Any rumours, reliable or otherwise, of celebs shagging professionals yet? For example, should Debbie McGee be worried?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2010)

_Two hours_?? I'm gonna need some food... 

Mattie! The kind of man I wish I could be


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2010)

Bad boy stubble


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like he's concentrating quite hard, and kind of like he's keeping an eye on advancing zulus in the distance. Couple of missteps I think, but still good.

Craig's already picking up on tiny things and giving artistic rather than technical advice - Matt really could be in danger of not having enough of a 'story' or 'journey' to keep the audience interested.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2010)

I enjoyed that - and he was quite sexy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2010)

7 for that clodding hopping mess from Patsy and Robin - the same score Craig gave for Matt, has he gone mad!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh how I would have loved him to fall off...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2010)

I liked Goldie and Kristina this week. Very cool.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr. QofG's thinks that Gavin (apart from looking like a puffin) is like an 8 year old trapped in an adult body!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2010)

So essentially he's calling Charlotte Church a peadophile?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's thinks that Gavin (apart from looking like a puffin) is like an 8 year old trapped in an adult body!


 
But *what* a body.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> So essentially he's calling Charlotte Church a peadophile?


 
He says "Yes I suppose I am!" - and  wants to know what they talked about on an over age 16 basis/theme  (but he fancies her so is biased )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2010)

Espresso said:


> But *what* a body.


Peadophile.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Peadophile.



 I would though - I would probably feel a bit guilty afterwards but I would!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Peadophile.


 
Never been called one of them before.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 9, 2010)

Am liking Jimi Mistry  Oh and Jared 
Bit disappointed by Gav, I see what people mean about his shyness, it's baaad 


Edit: Oh and Our Tina kinda endeared herself, which surprised me cos I had her on my shit-list.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Ive temporarily transferred my allegiance-  from Team Matt to Team Pamela. LOVED HER tonight. She absolutely loved every second. 

Big props for Scott's Footloose moves! We were all giddy when 'Let's hear it for the boy' came on  (Natalie's spray on leggings-anyone! ). 
Scott executed the Chris Penn push-up moves very well, and there was much live re-winding of his shimmy.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2010)

It's oddly fascinating watching Brucey fluff his lines so much. But can you imagine the tabloids' manufactured outrage if the Beeb ever gave him the push?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2010)

love the prodancers, love the quickstep...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2010)

this new sunday show format is terrible! No danceoff apparently, either...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 10, 2010)

I've never paid that close attention to Strictly (honestly ) so I haven't got much basis for comparison, but I'd have to agree that I don't think this really works. Dragging it out like this is just a bit painful, and not in a dramatic way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> this new sunday show format is terrible! No danceoff apparently, either...


 
It is isn't it!

Oh ffs - why is Ann Widdecome still there. She is not endearing, she is not amusing, she has no fun about her, she just comes across as a horrible, horrible person. Everyone who voted for her should feel ashamed!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2010)

Aww, poor old Goldie, I liked him last night.
Not convinced by this results show.
And why was Robbie Williams on last week and this week? Is he short of a few quid or something?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2010)

robbie williams recorded both numbers last week.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2010)

Robbie was seriously off-key 

Am fucked off that Goldie has gone - who the fuck voted for Shilton? 

I can't believe that Scott is late 30s - he looks lots younger. And I don't feel so bad for having dirty thoughts about Matt


----------



## TAE (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm amazed that Ann got through and Goldie didn't.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 10, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> this new sunday show format is terrible! No danceoff apparently, either...


 
I don't get why they're doing it this way, it's shit, I totally forgot that it was even on!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 10, 2010)

To be fair, I don't think the danceoff is any real loss, I always found it a bit cruel, but dragging the results out over the whole 30 minutes is just as bad!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2010)

Yep, that was thirty minutes of bugger all, really.
The voting lines closed at 8.15 last night and logic says that they must have filmed today's show some time shortly after that. Why not just have say a fifteen minue result show on Saturday night, I wonder? No need for a guest singer, just a bit of a demo of next week's dances by Bennett, Waite and Co and bob is your mother's brother. No need for Tess to put on a different frock and if Bruce is knackered by then and needs to go home for his cocoa, just let Tess do it on her own, no need for La Winkelman, really.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 10, 2010)

TAE said:


> I'm amazed that Ann got through and Goldie didn't.


 
Oh, entirely expected that she'd get through - she'll get half way through I imagine


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> no need for La Winkelman, really.


 
Don't say that!
Get rid of Tess instead, she's rubbish.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree, the Sunday 30 minute format really doesnt work. The little conceits are annoying- Robbie Williams playing 'live', still pretending the show was filmed on Sunday. Only one pro dance?  (wasnt it nice to see Darren and Ian ) 

Tess is awful when she is in full platitude mode, I watch with a 10 minute delay so I can fast forwad through her chats. When  she talks to Peter Shilton its like Platitude Tennis. 

You hang in there Peter, I'm sure you'll save the day. 

Im absolutely giving it my best shot Tess. 


Are the contestants ever told what order they came in? I'd like to know what everybody polled.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2010)

Right, I have done some working out on the Patsy Kensit age thing and I reckon she has only shaved a year, at most two off her age. She was in something in 1972 and she looks about six in the pictures. 

So that's an hour of my life I'll never get back


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

Working out? Why not just google... easy to get her DOB no?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Working out? Why not just google... easy to get her DOB no?


 
She might not be being strictly (ho ho) truthful. Or that's what spangles was intimating anyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

trashpony said:


> She might not be being strictly (ho ho) truthful. Or that's what spangles was intimating anyway


Ah, fair point. I reckon shes playing with 2 years here and there


----------



## Espresso (Oct 11, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Don't say that!
> Get rid of Tess instead, she's rubbish.


 
Don't get me wrong, I am an avid watcher of ITT* and I think Claudia is good on there, but the results show doesn't really need to be half an hour. If it was on for ten or fifteen minutes, there'd be no need for two presenters. 

* One of my posts from Digital Spy was read out on there one day a long time ago and accredited to me. I sat in my front room, full of glee and completely gobsmacked as my words came out of Claudia's own lips. FAME!!! Well, not really, seeing as no one I know in real life knows my userrname. But still - FAME!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Oct 11, 2010)

Gorgeous photos of Kristina in bikini today, she's sunning her troubles away in Spain. There is a vaguely Monroe-ish quality to her when she wears less make up.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Gorgeous photos of Kristina in bikini today, she's sunning her troubles away in Spain. There is a vaguely Monroe-ish quality to her when she wears less make up.


 
Goodness


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2010)

Until Widdecombe can do this, she's nothing;






Unless she improves a lot, I hope Michelle Williams goes soon, because she's been surprisingly poor so far for me.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Gorgeous photos of Kristina in bikini today, she's sunning her troubles away in Spain. There is a vaguely Monroe-ish quality to her when she wears less make up.


 
was she not on ITT this evening? (i missed the start).


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> was she not on ITT this evening? (i missed the start).


 
She might have been but she's not 'in' it any more. When goldie and shilton were in the not-dance off last night, my main concern was that I didn't want either christina or erin to go.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 11, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> was she not on ITT this evening? (i missed the start).


 
She was. So if she's been off in anywhere you can wear a bikini, they must film some of the ITT segments on a Sunday.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 11, 2010)

Is Ola still in it?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> She was. So if she's been off in anywhere you can wear a bikini, they must film some of the ITT segments on a Sunday.


 
but i'm pretty sure they don't.  people have had to miss their farewell on ITT in the past because they've had commitments on the monday. maybe it's an old photo?


----------



## janeb (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes. Anyone watch ITT tonight? Claudia had me crying with laughter in her discussion with pamela-and I thought pamela was a total star. From now on my motto in life is 'everything can be improved with a shimmy and a beaming smile'


----------



## Espresso (Oct 11, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> but i'm pretty sure they don't.  people have had to miss their farewell on ITT in the past because they've had commitments on the monday. maybe it's an old photo?


 
Aye, maybe it is.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2010)

janeb said:


> Yes. Anyone watch ITT tonight? Claudia had me crying with laughter in her discussion with pamela-and I thought pamela was a total star. From now on my motto in life is 'everything can be improved with a shimmy and a beaming smile'


 
I love Pamela.  She's now my favourite to win.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 12, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Aye, maybe it is.


 
Yeah I think youse are right. It was published yesterday but taken recently. 

Pamela's  Strictly Diary in the Guardian is such fun. 







> Yes, I know my cleavage was a bit excessive, but what girl's wouldn't be with a microphone pack shoved inside the right cup? It was only fair and right to even things up with a wodge of foam in the left one (I was still lop-sided).
> 
> *Worse, changing the mic batteries involved my holding my naked breast out of the cup while a technician delved beneath it.* Fellow contestant Goldie (who sadly left the show at the weekend) happened upon this scene and was left traumatised ("It was just so . . . wrong!").


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2010)

oo I didn't realise she had a column.  That is saved in favourites straight away


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers Melinda, I wasn't aware of her column either.
Very entertaining.  
I'm really enjoying strictly this year - apart from the rubbish Sunday results show.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2010)

The one she wrote after the launch show is very funny.  Especially what she says about Scott's ball.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 12, 2010)

Our Pamela said:
			
		

> OK I admit it: I'm as horny as hell. In my last week's "Strictly" debut, our romantic waltz brought out my inner princess, but this week's spicy Latin salsa is unleashing my inner tart. And there's James to contend with – my "bad boy" partner who has taken to toying mercilessly with my sorry, middle-aged, married ass.
> 
> "I've got wood!" he'll cry when this panting sexagenarian actually manages to get something right, such as whirling on a centimeter into a genital-grinding clutch with a breast-bouncing backbend to follow.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Pamela's  Strictly Diary in the Guardian is such fun.



Oh, thank you - excellent work


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 14, 2010)

So Tina's out of this week's show with chicken pox, and they're worried that other cast members could have caught it, according to the Mail


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Right, I have done some working out on the Patsy Kensit age thing and I reckon she has only shaved a year, at most two off her age. She was in something in 1972 and she looks about six in the pictures.
> 
> So that's an hour of my life I'll never get back


 
if she's fibbing, she's been doing it an awfully long time, cos I remember her being a year younger than me when she marrie Jim Kerr, and she's still a year younger than me now.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh come ON Gav, loosen up


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish they'd bloody well give over with the rumba. It's a very odd looking thing - a lot of poncing about and stretching with a few daft shapes thrown in. Having it on the same show as the quickstep just makes it look even more peculiar. The quickstep is a proper looking dance and it is probably my favourite one that they do. 

Needless to say, I can't dance and so anyone who can dance will know I'm clueless. Fair enough. 
But yeah, I can't be doing with the rumba.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 16, 2010)

The quickstep is incredible, don't know how anyone does it. And especially the girls, in heels! 

Patsy Kensit isn't annoying me as much as I'd expected 


Edit: Jimi Mistry's a right little mover, innee!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I wish they'd bloody well give over with the rumba. It's a very odd looking thing - a lot of poncing about and stretching with a few daft shapes thrown in. Having it on the same show as the quickstep just makes it look even more peculiar. The quickstep is a proper looking dance and it is probably my favourite one that they do.
> 
> Needless to say, I can't dance and so anyone who can dance will know I'm clueless. Fair enough.
> But yeah, I can't be doing with the rumba.


 
I agree - wtf is that about? 

Ann was surprisingly good. Michelle has to go. Not only is she not very good, she's getting really annoyed at the judges' comments. You're not that good love, deal with it. At least Patsy has the grace to admit that she's rubbish


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 16, 2010)

I was wondering about Michelle - is it just me, or are the judges giving her a relatively easy ride? Presumably because the Beeb is paying her so much to do it that they have to keep her in for long enough to get some value for money ... ?!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure I read somewhere that they only get paid for the episodes they appear in, so if they get voted out 1st ep they don't get paid for 14 or whatever


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> I was wondering about Michelle - is it just me, or are the judges giving her a relatively easy ride? Presumably because the Beeb is paying her so much to do it that they have to keep her in for long enough to get some value for money ... ?!


 
Yeah I think they are. Perhaps they are worried she might have a breakdown?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought Kara was great last night. As was Scott. I agree about the rumba, I don't even like it much when the pros do it, never mind when it is done badly. 

Michelle needs to go. Her and Brendan getting all wound up is getting annoying. Surely they can see she is poor.


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2010)

Be fair Bredan's dad had just died


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it me, or are Kara, Pamela, Scott and Matt noticeably above the others already?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh what I wouldn't give to be whirling on a centimeter into a genital-grinding clutch with a breast-bouncing backbend to follow with James
*sigh*


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2010)

So who do we think is for the chop tonight?
Paul Daniels, I hope; but I fear for Gavin and Katya.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2010)

stavros said:


> Is it me, or are Kara, Pamela, Scott and Matt noticeably above the others already?


 
I said exactly that on twitter last night. and I quite like all of them, which bodes well (not warming so much to kara).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2010)

Loved that pro charleston.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 17, 2010)

Simulated group sex with bondage FTW


----------



## nightowl (Oct 17, 2010)

Ann widecombe through. All the John sergent hassle and the same situation again. The programme's become a joke


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Simulated group sex with bondage FTW


 
Innit. Lucky fucking flavia, I say... though that baby blue loo paper catsuit was massively unflattering.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2010)

nightowl said:


> Ann widecombe through. All the John sergent hassle and the same situation again. The programme's become a joke


 
it's only the second public vote. Strictly's always had lame duck candidates who go further than they should for comedy value - Christopher Parker was shit and got into the final in the first year, as was Julian Clary, who came third in year two. I don't like Ann Widdecome, but actually she did dance better than Paul tonight, if you want to go on those grounds.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2010)

Caught up on this yesterday - thought it was right that Paul and Ola went though I do hope it won't be long before Widdy goes as apart from the fact I really dislike her she is shit!

Really enjoyed Matt and Pamela's dances, Kara is good but I find myself strangely distanced from her. I do like Scott but find Natalie hard to warm too.

Gavin is strange, kind of sweet but kind of annoying. I don't think he is bringing out the best in Katya either as she is coming across as being a bit bitchy this season, not with him so much as the judges.

I was pleased for Peter Shilton as he had obviously worked hard over the week and though not a great dancer he did so much better than previous weeks.

I do like Jimi and Flavia though, okay again not a great dancer but I think they make a lovely pairing and he is just so enthusiastic!

Got to admit that the range of celebrities this year interest me more than last years, there is a good range of different personalities.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2010)

gosub said:


> Be fair Bredan's dad had just died


 
I didn't know that. It explains why he looked a bit strange, rather than just grumpy as normal. 

Flavia's dance was very naughty. But good!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 19, 2010)

Pamela's diary is up!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/oct/18/pamela-stephenson-connolly-strictly-come-dancing

Cracking stuff  Trying not to think about the 'rumba=foreplay' thesis too much, in the context of some of the other dancers though. I don't want nightmares


----------



## Melinda (Oct 19, 2010)

DWTS has been interesting:-

There has been the Brandy and Maks saga- featuring Brandy being horrid for the first two weeks, and then her pro  partner deciding that *slapping her *into submission was a valid training method. 
(After the training VT was shown to the audience there were gasps - it showed Maksim Chmerkovskiy repeatedly hitting her), Len properly kicked off about it. 
Anyway, they seem to have overcome it, as they did a lovely Rumba last week and a dynamite quickstep last night.

Jennifer Grey is still looking 20 or 30 years younger than we know her to be and dancing gloriously, despite serious nerve damage in a foot. 

Audrina Patridge is surprisingly doing really well too. She seems lovely.

Last night, Bruno and Len were faced with Bristol Palin doing a jive in a MONKEY SUIT. It was lolgeddon.






Not since Erin Boag and Colin Jackson danced with those puppets have jaws hung so slackly.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2010)

At least Ann actually danced this time.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2010)

Just found out that Anne Widdecombe is only 2 years older than Pamela. It has blown my tiny mind.




Melinda said:


> (After the training VT was shown to the audience there were gasps - it showed Maksim Chmerkovskiy repeatedly hitting her)


 
Whaa?? Slapping her in the face? How hard? That's bizarre.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 19, 2010)

Uh, WHAT? Some guy in the Yank series was whacking his partner about - for REAL? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 19, 2010)

No, not in the face! It wasnt assault, just not very nice. Enough to make people uncomfortable with it, especially Len.

It was a series of sharp slaps to her arms and backside to chastise her everytime she didnt move the way he wanted. Imposing his will on her I suppose. It was the slaps on the arm that were most disturbing, Brandy winced, but said nothing. 

She was plenty contrite for having been rude previously (and clearly she had been pulled to one side by producers) and so went along with the sub/ dom vibe. He seemed genuinely shocked when Len pulled him up hard about it.

It became a biggish story - he was offended at being questioned about his teaching methods.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Just found out that Anne Widdecombe is only 2 years older than Pamela. It has blown my tiny mind.




My brain is having trouble processing this fact


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2010)

gosub said:


> Be fair Bredan's dad had just died



He's flown back to NZ for the funeral so Michelle will be partnered by Ian Waite on Saturday.
It's sad that Brendan's dad has died, but I'm looking forward to seeing Ian dancing again.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> My brain is having trouble processing this fact


 
Mad innit!
It has given my life purpose. In my old age I shall now work towards being a Pamela, not an Anne.


----------



## TAE (Oct 20, 2010)

Unbelievable.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 21, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Mad innit!
> It has given my life purpose. In my old age I shall now work towards being a Pamela, not an Anne.



My mantra in later life will be 'more Pamela, less Anne'


----------



## Melinda (Oct 21, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> He's flown back to NZ for the funeral so Michelle will be partnered by Ian Waite on Saturday.
> It's sad that Brendan's dad has died, but I'm looking forward to seeing Ian dancing again.


 
Michelle looks to be smiling on her face for the first time this season. Apparently her hair pieces came out while training with Ian! 

I hope he can finally start to relax her into the show.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 22, 2010)

Dancing with Ian would certainly put a smile on my face


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2010)

I am so tragically excited that Ian will be dancing again, I love him!!


----------



## Melinda (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you seen his website?   Its glamcheese heaven!

http://www.ian-waite.com/


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 23, 2010)

is it just me that _hates_ the charleston?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 23, 2010)

Ian Waite. 

What more is there to say?

 My Saturday is now complete (yes, I'm  really that sad)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Ian Waite.
> 
> What more is there to say?
> 
> My Saturday is now complete (yes, I'm  really that sad)



 I feel the same


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> is it just me that _hates_ the charleston?


 
Actually I was thinking how much I like it - certainly my favourite one so far.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

How bad was Peter Shilton this week? He made Ann look good. 

I was surprised but I really wasn't feeling Pamela this week. Although it was obviously a good dance bug I thought the acting and passion would be better. 

I loved Kara's charleston. Really traditional and well performed.


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure how traditional Kara's outfit was, delightful tho it was.

The judges do seem to be being very harsh on both Jimi & Michelle, neither looks particularly flat-footed to me.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 24, 2010)

I reckon Pamela's beginning to irritate James a bit - banging on about Teh Sexeh all the time, while he keeps reminding her that he's married


----------



## Melinda (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^ So funny! 

I have to admit to misjudging Aliona, she really is fab, sexy and funny and cool. She is a more than adequate replacement for Lilia. 

Anne Widdicome was just aces, she's really enjoying herself. She has such dainty hands and wrists! However I think her great pendulous bosom is in danger of toppling her over whenever she moves faster than walking pace. When she does sharp turns, I believe its only Anton keeping her upright. 

Ive thawed a little towards Kara- she does perform beautifully. Her voice and accent dont help though, they ensure that everything she says irritate me. Plus getting her parents involved in the Showmance bullshit was awful. 

How brilliant and perfect is it that Peter Andre is Gavin Henson's idol? 

Bruce was dreadful- again. Craig was fabulous- again.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> The judges do seem to be being very harsh on both Jimi & Michelle, neither looks particularly flat-footed to me.


 
Really?  Michelle is so stiff it is ridiculous. At the beginning of her dance when she did a kind of back spin round Ian, her legs looked dead. Just like when Ann was being spun by Anton the other week. I am really getting annoyed with her hard done by act. At the end of the day she just isn't that good and she just needs to accept that.  The judges seem to be holding back on their comments now because she is getting so affected by it.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd like Shilton to go tonight. He's been in longer than he deserves already.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

Agreed. At least Ann has some entertainment value. Shilts is just painful to watch. Even tough I live Erin and will be sad to see her go.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 24, 2010)

Erin in suspenders!  Swoon!


Both the jive and Argentine tango showdances were so, so sexy and exciting!

Christina and Flavia are simply stunning, the very best at what they do.


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Craig was fabulous- again.


 
Pronounce it correctly please; fab-yooo-luss.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Both the jive and Argentine tango showdances were so, so sexy and exciting!


 
They were so brilliant!! Loved them.


----------



## TAE (Oct 25, 2010)

Had to chuckle when Ann was boo-ed after being pronounced 'safe' from elimination. 

What would have been nice is if each couple had learned their own 'final dance' to be performed when they get booted.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

Ian is on ITT at the moment being really very camp. I love him!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 30, 2010)

Kara was my favourite this week. I usually like the jiving, but none of the jivers caught my attention tonight. Surely this is the week Ann Widdecombe gets the push.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 31, 2010)

I've suddenly and inexplicably got totally addicted to Strictly  I think it helps that I know who most of the people on it are, despite not actually having watched any tv for a decade or two.

Didn't like last night's programme though. The costumes were all horrible and I didn't like any of the dances except Scott and Natalie who were just beautiful. I mean, the costumes are always horrible in a great kind of way but they were just horrible in a horrible kind of way. There was something unpleasantly 80s about the whole thing.

Kara had replaced passionless precision with just trying too hard ("I'm going to wave my arms around a lot to make the judges think I'm putting some welly into it"), and neither Pamela nor Matt really sparkled. Very disappointing.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2010)

Michelle or Gavin going out I reckon, assuming the Widdie bandwagon continues.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2010)

this new result format is doomed, innit?  has the worse dancer lost in any week?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2010)

Seeing as Miss Widdecombe is still in, I reckon it's pretty safe to say no.


----------



## TAE (Oct 31, 2010)

Just like last year tbf - what was his name?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 31, 2010)

TAE said:


> Just like last year tbf - what was his name?


 
john sergeant (2 years ago)

can't remember who the overstaying lame duck was last year.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm finding this series of Strictly very sexy. It's not just me, ShiftyJunior keeps saying 'they look like they are going to kiss' or more explicitly 'they look like they're mating'. And he's right


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2010)

There was a nice moment where it looked like the two boys were going to kiss (I think it was while Alice Cooper was singing.)


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Seeing as Miss Widdecombe is still in, I reckon it's pretty safe to say no.


 

except that is nothing to do with the new results format.

Tina was a beter dancer than the (very dull) Felicity.  Goldioe was better than whoever it was he was up against. Shilton was 50/50 with his oppo, only Paul Daniels was definitely the worst of the 'final two.'  If they hadn't chosen this stupid way of doing the sunday show, there would be some betetr dancers left!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 1, 2010)

I keep missing it  Not liking the Sunday results thingy either.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't believe Ann Widdecombe is still in it, very annoying


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just caught up on the results show - the first time this series I have managed to watch it without knowing the result. 

Who was Darren dancing with?  Where's Lilia?  She was my favourite. The mixed race woman dancing that Waltz was sexing it up a bit too much in my opinion. 

Loved the dance to Alice. 

Not that bothered about Tina going really. She didn't grab me, would never have made it to the end and I didn't think she was having that much of a 'journey' really. 

Off to watch Claudia now.


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2010)

I can only assume the lack of shirt kept Henson out of the bottom two.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sad that Tina and Jared are out, I liked them, and I can't believe people would vote for Gavin or Michelle over them.

Isn't it amazing how much weight they lose though, and how fast? You could see it in Tina's retrospective.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Isn't it amazing how much weight they lose though, and how fast? You could see it in Tina's retrospective.


 
Widdie will be in Ola's spare outfits by the end of the series.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 3, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> john sergeant (2 years ago)
> 
> can't remember who the overstaying lame duck was last year.


 
Craig Kelly, maybe? He seemed to be in it far too long.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 4, 2010)

stavros said:


> Widdie will be in Ola's spare outfits by the end of the series.



Thanks stavros, an alarming image of Widdie in 'that' catsuit is now in my head.
Proper put me off my breakfast that has


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 4, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Thanks stavros, an alarming image of Widdie in 'that' catsuit is now in my head.
> Proper put me off my breakfast that has


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok I am actually going to watch this all the way through this week, for a change. Anyone else joining me?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm here - though not typing that much - i keep missing thangs.

Loved that salsa - the cartwheel thing was fab... but i called the nines... bit too rough around the edges.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Not Pamela's best dance but I do like her very much


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

No - I see Pamela being left behind by the rest of the top four, actually.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Liked that paso - lovely coloured frock. Bit off timing though, i thought...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

I like what they have done to Felicity's hair, she looks lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

I liked that. Jimi is sweet!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> I liked that. Jimi is sweet!


 
Me too, he comes across as a really nice guy


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

I think Matt is my favourite.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Matt's trousers were too short!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

THEY GET TO CHOOSE SCENERY NOW?????????

If not, rather a cynical move on the producers' part to let Matt have that swing-thing.

Edit: Much prefer Jimi to Matt.
Edit again: Felicity is the Bionic Woman, but I don't think she needs my vote tbh, so I'm gonna give it to someone more marginal (eg. Jimi).


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Anton deserves a fucking medal. His chroeography makes that evil old bitch seem almost human.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah - they've had scenery all series.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2010)

There have been some lovely frocks tonight, but Flavia's outfit was shocking. A quickstep in trousers??? Scandalous.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah - they've had scenery all series.


 
It was a bit full-on tho, no?

I was wondering about Flavia's make-over. She looks totally different this year.

Edit: OMG Bruce just said chillax 

Edit again: Michelle looks like Princess Barbie


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

not a lot wrong with that - i just find michelle a bit dull.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

She's kinda holding something back, isn't she? She seems kinda fragile, I can't quite articulate why.

Edit: Is Brendan wearing a hella lotta makeup, or has he had botox, or what? He looks kinda airbrushed


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Ohhhh! Patsy!


----------



## malice (Nov 6, 2010)

oh dear, Robin's really been tangoed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

I think her dress is great but she is a bit ungainly when she dances. And Mr. QofG's is very envious of Robin's outfit, and moves !


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

They've emptied an entire bucket of illuminating fluid over Patsy's tits ...  Good on her though, she's storming it.

Edit: Our Gav!!! *fans self*


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

I really don't like natalie lowe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Me neither, whereas I am really warming to Aliona she is coming across very well this series


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - the rumba is kak.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Katya's costume is utterly hideous.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

Totally agree. Gav was smokin' tho.

Edit: Kara was obvs really amazing, but does it make me a bitch to dislike her? I'm just not feeling it. The 'oh we're not shagging, honest, no, why would you think we were shagging, WE'RE NOT SHAGGING, fyi, TABLOIDS  ' 

PS. Loved the fact that Matt danced to a Nick Cave song ...


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2010)

He's a fairly spectacular looking specimen, true enough. 

Please let Ann and Anton get the push this week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

Ann won't go, and we're possibly going to going to lose someone who danced well tonight. Grr.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> He's a fairly spectacular looking specimen, true enough.
> 
> Please let Ann and Anton get the push this week.


 
I reckon either Patsy, Michelle or Felicity will go. I am so fucking fed up with that witch Widdecombe, why can't she break her leg or something and have to drop out.


----------



## malice (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me neither, whereas I am really warming to Aliona she is coming across very well this series


 
I was wondering really whether both her and natalie are really good dancers and teachers, as long as their celebrity is basically good - natalie's partners have both been very good, what would be she like with someone crap? I prefer Aliona though, because she's clearly more than a little bit bonkers


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I reckon either Patsy, Michelle or Felicity will go. I am so fucking fed up with that witch Widdecombe, why can't she break her leg or something and have to drop out.


 
jimi's in danger too.

tbh, i don't mind terribly if it's felicity or michelle, but otherwise i'm going to be pissed off.  even gavin's getting better.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't always like Natalie's routines as I think sometimes she tries to show herself off too much and not her celeb. I prefer Aliona's choreography but I am a bit fed up with the 'extras'/gimmicks like tonight's swing. Though that goes for everyone tbh not just her.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope they'll dump this notion of props for the next series. It's a load of tripe.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't always like Natalie's routines as I think sometimes she tries to show herself off too much and not her celeb. I prefer Aliona's choreography but I am a bit fed up with the 'extras'/gimmicks like tonight's swing. Though that goes for everyone tbh not just her.


 
You know in the rehearsal footage? with scott and natalie it's just him larking around on his own... i've never seen a playful side to her. I think she's a terminator.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> You know in the rehearsal footage? with scott and natalie it's just him larking around on his own... i've never seen a playful side to her. I think she's *a terminator*.


 
 I am going to think of her as that from now on! True though.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2010)

Other than Widdecombe, I couldn't pick out an obvious worst one this evening. Gavin and Michelle have been the worst of those left in previous weeks, but both, especially Gavin, upped their game tonight.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2010)

After cogitating a bit I have decided that  - Widdy aside - I thought Patsy and Scott were the worst tonight.
Seeing as I never get the result right, it probably means someone else entirely will end up being chucked off. Michelle, perhaps.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 6, 2010)

I wouldn't be too sad to see Michelle go. But seriously tho, who the fuck is voting for fucking Widdecombe? Has Downing St got SCD on speed-dial or summat?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2010)

I have decided that it's all a deep, dark, sinister and duplicitous BBC plot.  
The plan is that Anton du bloody Beeeeeeeek is going to take over from Bruce shortly as the host. For this to work in the public eye, he must be rehabilitated, so as the masses somehow forget that he has uttered some fairly hair raising howlers since he's been in the public eye.  
"You look like a Paki" and "Fat people should be shot"
Nice. 
So he's showing us all that he's a charming, affable, well intentioned comical gent and all round good egg with all this HIGHLY ENTERTAINING japery with Ann. All BBC employees are probably contractually obliged to vote for Ann and Anton every week.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't understand the dislike of Natalie, who seems perfectly nice. On the other hand neither Artem nor Robin seem to have discernible personalities at all. In Artem's case, this can't be helping Kara.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I have decided that it's all a deep, dark, sinister and duplicitous BBC plot.
> The plan is that Anton du bloody Beeeeeeeek is going to take over from Bruce shortly as the host. For this to work in the public eye, he must be rehabilitated, so as the masses somehow forget that he has uttered some fairly hair raising howlers since he's been in the public eye.
> "You look like a Paki" and "Fat people should be shot"
> Nice.
> So he's showing us all that he's a charming, affable, well intentioned comical gent and all round good egg with all this HIGHLY ENTERTAINING japery with Ann. All BBC employees are probably contractually obliged to vote for Ann and Anton every week.


 
You're not wrong, except that this was decided about 2 years Ago. Bruce took Tony under his wing, and is his mentor, not just on Strictly but in his career. Apparently Anton reminds him of 'a young me'. And tbh, physically he has a point.

(Not *me*, that would be daft. Anton reminds him of a young Brucie )


----------



## TAE (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm surprised they got away with Bruce's "milking cows in the dark" joke before the watershed.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2010)

Me too, especially when he, as usual, hammed it up after almost explaining the whole joke.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Darren Bennett's looking a bit...er....substantial, these days, isn't he?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2010)

Got to be Michelle out, surely? It gives me no pleasure that I called it with Jimi. Poor boy came fourth! He must have bollocks all public support.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2010)

Also - bryan ferry now an industrial/goth act?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Bugger. Jimi wuz robbed.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2010)

boo! Poor Jimi - must have been such a shock - he'd done so well. Scored higher than Scott! Forth with the judges... bloody public. grr.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> boo! Poor Jimi - must have been such a shock - he'd done so well. Scored higher than Scott! Forth with the judges... bloody public. grr.


 
Yeah - it is rather depressing now. Although there have been lame ducks before they haven't been as annoying as Anne Widdicombe


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2010)

How the hell does he have to leave while Michelle and Anne are in for another week?  S'not fair! <stamps foot>


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2010)

Gutted for jimi and the Flav.


----------



## TAE (Nov 8, 2010)

Really bad result. Time for Ann to go.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2010)

I wasn't Jimi's biggest fan (didn't dislike him, just wasn't a big fan either) but it does seem harsh for him to go this week. That said, I did say to me mam that it would have been harsh for Michelle to go the week she finally improves some, although given her previous performances it would be more justified than Jimi.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2010)

He was unlucky that Michelle and Gavin both improved markedly this week. Be interesting to see if they maintain that standard having been fairly crap up 'til now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting quote from Anton regarding the likes of Widdecombe and John Sergeant




			
				Anton du Beke said:
			
		

> If this were merely a dancing competition it wouldn't be Saturday night entertainment. It would be BBC Sport and it would be run on completely different lines. This is entertainment.


Got a point?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2010)

He probably has got a point and I know that there are factions within the international ballroom/latin dancing fraternity who are agitating for it to be an Olympic sport in the near future. It is a contentious issue, causing an incredible amount of aggro in the dance world just now. This will not be something that is news to Mr Beak. Unless he never reads a dancing journal. Or lives under a rock, dancerifically speaking.
Pffffft. Doubtful.

If they manage it, he'll be far too long in the tooth for it, but he knows fine and right well that he's opening up a massive can of worms, not merely among the casual SCD fans, but among the pros and antis in the dance world proper. He's not as daft as he looks, is he?
Mind you - how could he be?


----------



## ethel (Nov 10, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> PS. Loved the fact that Matt danced to a Nick Cave song ...



i missed this!


----------



## TAE (Nov 10, 2010)

By the way, if you've never seen it, get "Strictly Ballroom" out on DVD, it's hilarious:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105488/


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> He probably has got a point and I know that there are factions within the international ballroom/latin dancing fraternity who are agitating for it to be an Olympic sport in the near future.


 
They've sort of got a point, because ice dancing is in the Olympics, and a lot of the gynmastics events are done on a judged basis too. I'd get rid of them personally but it won't happen.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2010)

Strictly Ballroom is indeed a cracking film. Highly recommended.

Who's gonna be unfairly bumped out by bloody Widdecombe this weekend, then? I fear Patsy could be vulnerable.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2010)

Michelle's time must be nigh, too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann's actually _dancing_


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2010)

Wouldn't mind if Michelle went.
Considering joining Team Gav full-time now that Jimi has gone. 
Is it just me, or is the BBC sound a bit odd at times?

Edit: Ann's wearing a decent bra for once in her life. I can only applaud this advance in engineering.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann thinks she is amusing but she really, really isn't


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, they're defninitely having sound problems.


----------



## Lakina (Nov 13, 2010)

ann is hot


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2010)

Kara is less annoying when she's not banging on about the chances of her and Artem having it off. 

I reckon Felicity is vulnerable this week too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Felicity, not the best dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh Felicity, not the best dance


 
No, it was rather jagged and stilted.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2010)

It did start well, but she lost her way and never really recovered.

Still deserves to stay over Michelle though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2010)

All-Eastenders final?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2010)

That jive was pretty excepetional.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2010)

I liked that! very good jive.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW. Clearly The Terminator is doing some good work ...

Edit: Michelle, Patsy or Felicity will go this week, I reckon. FFS, this stupid Sunday set-up, it's just not the same. I want to know TONIGHT!


----------



## ethel (Nov 13, 2010)

I just can't warm to Scott


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Edit: Michelle, Patsy or Felicity will go this week, I reckon. FFS, this stupid Sunday set-up, it's just not the same. I want to know TONIGHT!


 
Agreed, assuming Widdie stays, and plus we've only had one woman go so far.

Kara and Scott were a class above this evening.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2010)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease can we finally get rid of the tedious Michelle this week?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a theory that she has enough dedicated fans from her pop career who will vote for her regardless that she'll be in for a while longer. Which isn't good news for Felicity this week


----------



## TAE (Nov 14, 2010)

Was that the first 'gay kiss' ever live on BBC TV? 



Lord Camomile said:


> Ann's actually _dancing_


Yeah ... and not doing _too_ badly either!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kara and Scott were both a-maz-ing last night. I watched both their dances twice. Very impressive. 

Was impressed with Gavin too. 

I thought Felicity was the poorest (not counting Ann in the running obviously).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 14, 2010)

Me76 said:


> Kara and Scott were both a-maz-ing last night.


We were trying to work out what other three-syllable superlatives Craig has available to him. We got "stu-pen-dous" and "fan-tas-tic" 


Me76 said:


> I thought Felicity was the poorest (not counting Ann in the running obviously).


Sadly this is possibly true, but she deserves to stay in ahead of Michelle I think.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 14, 2010)

Quite liked 'finger-lickin' good' last night, though it was perhaps a little risque in the connotations ...  3 words rather than 3 syllables, but the same style, if you say it in a Craig-y voice.


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2010)

Not as risque as Bruce's imagery of wanking off bulls last week.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sadly this is possibly true, but she deserves to stay in ahead of Michelle I think.


 
I agree. Overall Felicity is a better dancer. I do like Brendan and think he has done well but Michelle is not going to get any better than she is at the moment.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 14, 2010)

Michelle and Brendan seem to have terrible chemistry. I can't work out whether it's because he is too harsh on her, or because she's just naturally a timid little mouse who has never come out of her skin, and he's just been unable to build a connection with her ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 14, 2010)

The only thing to look forward to in the results programme is that Ola might feature in one of the professional dances.

The _only_ thing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 14, 2010)

Um, _where_ are they going to dance...


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2010)

grr, saved again


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, next week is going to be _tough_.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Um, _where_ are they going to dance...


 
Are you new to this Strictly lark? 
This is where they're going, the ballroom in Blackpool Tower.







Cool or wot?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank fuck for that - Michelle's out.  Anne Widdecombe out next week, please.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 14, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Are you new to this Strictly lark?
> This is where they're going, the ballroom in Blackpool Tower.
> 
> Cool or wot?


Nah, I said that during the Annie Lennox song, when the entire dancefloor was covered in lit candles


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nah, I said that during the Annie Lennox song, when the entire dancefloor was covered in lit candles


 
Ah. Beg your pardon.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> The only thing to look forward to in the results programme is that Ola might feature in one of the professional dances.
> 
> The _only_ thing


 
Not the only thing for me, but it would be a welcome bonus.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2010)

Thoughts on tonight? I reckon Patsy will go tomorrow, again assuming the Widdie juggernaut saunters onward.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2010)

The judges scored Ann so low because I reckon they're sick of her now. Fuck off you anti-abortionist

But yes I think Patsy isn't long for the world either. It's about time it got cut down to the serious contenders - Scott, Matt, Kara and Pamela IMO


----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2010)

Sigh.....well, if the Widdy Wagon will keep rolling on, that was the best result.

In beter news, I just got our latest theatre guide through, and there's a night of Vincent & Flavia doing Argentine Tango comnig.   mmmmmmm, yummy


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2010)

Bruce Forsyth (left) and Worzel Gummidge;


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> Sigh.....well, if the Widdy Wagon will keep rolling on, that was the best result.
> 
> In beter news, I just got our latest theatre guide through, and there's a night of Vincent & Flavia doing Argentine Tango comnig.   mmmmmmm, yummy


 
Was Vincent sobbing? I thought it looked like him and Felicity were about to start snogging at the end there


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2010)

They did look rather... close, didn't they! I was a bit surprised by that actually as I'd got the vague impression Vincent wasn't connecting with her as much as other couples have in the past.

Bit gutted to see Felicity go but being honest it's probably about the right time. Was between her, Patsy and Gavin, and I think in the past couple of weeks the latter two have just managed to up their game that little bit more than Felicity.

I won't enjoy Strictly quite as much for the rest of the series though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2010)

Just found out I got tickets to the Christmas special next Monday 

I may not be able to go 

I also have to decide whether to take my mum (who's birthday it just happens to be today...) or my best and longest-serving friend. It's gotta be Mum really, hasn't it?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 22, 2010)

Seldom have I felt so tempted to break the leg of a Widdy poppet as I do now.  She wasn't even trying this week.  

Mind you, Anton du Beke deserves a medal for services to ballroom dancing above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

has the evil one actually thanked him, or pointed out what a great job he is doing on creating comedy routines that make (some, stupid) people want to keep her in?  dont think i've ever heard her do so


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2010)

Greebo said:


> Mind you, Anton du Beke deserves a medal for services to ballroom dancing above and beyond the call of duty.


 
Or the chance to replace Brucie, which is hopefully not far away. That said, I think I'd rather have Winkleman given the full time job.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just found out I got tickets to the Christmas special next Monday
> 
> I may not be able to go
> 
> I also have to decide whether to take my mum (who's birthday it just happens to be today...) or my best and longest-serving friend. It's gotta be Mum really, hasn't it?


You have to go! Jammy git!

And yes, take your Mum.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

stavros said:


> Or the chance to replace Brucie, which is hopefully not far away. That said, I think I'd rather have Winkleman given the full time job.


 
Brucie is even worse than Nicholas Parsons has become on Just A Minute, and that's bad.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2010)

stavros said:


> Or the chance to replace Brucie, which is hopefully not far away. That said, I think I'd rather have Winkleman given the full time job.


 
She isn't very nice apparently


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2010)

trashpony said:


> She isn't very nice apparently


 
Oh no! Don't say that!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just found out I got tickets to the Christmas special next Monday
> 
> I may not be able to go
> 
> I also have to decide whether to take my mum (who's birthday it just happens to be today...) or my best and longest-serving friend. It's gotta be Mum really, hasn't it?



ooh, how exciting.  I hope you can go (and bring us back a full report please)


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Oh no! Don't say that!


 
I know, gutting isn't it? My friend who you've met was interviewed by her and was really excited but she was very cold and distant and my friend said it was one of the most difficult interviews she's ever had


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2010)

Widdecombe's actually given up even trying, hasn't she? She's just trying to surf the "popular" vote.

Kara and Pamela were out on top for me today by some distance, and, presuming Widdie stays, it'll be between Patsie and Gavin.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> has the evil one actually thanked him, or pointed out what a great job he is doing on creating comedy routines that make (some, stupid) people want to keep her in?  dont think i've ever heard her do so


 
She did exactly that today! In the talky bit with inanimate Tess after their dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2010)

stavros said:


> Kara and Pamela were out on top for me today by some distance, and, presuming Widdie stays, it'll be between Patsie and Gavin.


I thought Kara was given an easy ride by the judges, but Scott even more so; two nines?! For what??! And then to only give Matt a set of 8s... I mean, Matt's dance wasn't his best, but it was a damn sight better than Scott.

I think it'll be between Patsy and Gavin too, and have to say I'd prefer Gavin to stay but not sure he's got the fanbase. Thinking about it, they've both had similar 'coming out of their shell' stories (although I'll concede Gavin still has some way to go).


----------



## ethel (Nov 27, 2010)

i'd agree that matt gets a much harder ride from the judges than either scott or kara. kara's jive was completely out of sync at times!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2010)

It was, and it was all just a bit lacklustre and without 'snap'.

To be fair, I thought most of the comments towards Matt were fair in the context of his dance, they just weren't fair in the context of the whole evening.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 28, 2010)

i thought that scott scoring higher than patsy was the scandal of the night. Scott was a stumbling mess.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2010)

Ola delivered another classic from her wardrobe this evening.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't believe that fucking anti-abortionist is still in. WTF? At this stage normally the 'comedy' contestants are out on their arses.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm finding it really difficult to watch with anne still there tbh, especially now it's 2 dances per couple. i really can't bear to watch her, and the thought  that people are phoning in to support her makes my blood run cold. my 7 year old is well versed that i don't hate her for being being a bad dancer (or old or "unconventional" looking), but a bad _person_. i think i told her about chaining women prisoners to their beds in labour


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 4, 2010)

It's a dicey week, isn't it? Anne is clearly not going to get booted out just yet, so you'd think it'd be Gavin, but if his public vote is strong someone really good is going to be out on their ear.


----------



## janeb (Dec 4, 2010)

Please don't let either Pamela or Matt go - I love them both - might have to vote tonight (first time this series)


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 4, 2010)

If ann isn't in the bottom two, someone really good will be... and even if gavin ends up going, that's going to be an upset.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2010)

But will she even be in the bottom two? She's got some immense support - and not just in her corsetry - to have never been in the bottom two before now when she's been last with the judges every bloody week.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 4, 2010)

no - i suspect she has the biggest public vote, so she's safe from the bottom two.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 4, 2010)

WTF is Natalie wearing?! 

Edit: Oh yeah I'm watching it this week btw 
Keep missing it  For some reason I'm not feeling that gripped this year. Dunno if it's down to the presence of bitchface Widders or what.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2010)

The skirty bit is supposed to be a paso cape, I reckon and the bikini is for Ursula Andress in Dr No. I think.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 4, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> WTF is Natalie wearing?!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah I'm watching it this week btw
> Keep missing it  For some reason I'm not feeling that gripped this year. Dunno if it's down to the presence of bitchface Widders or what.


 
Paso version of this:


----------



## trashpony (Dec 4, 2010)

Is she sucking her tummy in?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 4, 2010)

I mean yeah, but, y'know ... blatant stripping for votes  Lol.
Oh dear, 'a Dalek in drag' rofl!!!!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> I mean yeah, but, y'know ... blatant stripping for votes  Lol.


Let's hope it doesn't give Anton any ideas for next week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2010)

Why make Matt Austin Powers?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2010)

Still looks like he's concentrating too hard.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2010)

How was that jive music?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 4, 2010)

Ooh. Our Gav. He's the only man I've ever seen that makes me want to be a dominatrix ... 

Edit: I fear he'll be out though ...


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 4, 2010)

Matt and Gav in the bottom 2 I reckon.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2010)

Yup, I'd go along with that. And I've got a sneaky suspicion Matt witll be for the chop.


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2010)

Re. Ann Widdecombe, it's as broad as it is long.


----------



## ethel (Dec 5, 2010)

i've just seen the spoiler...


----------



## TAE (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought Ann's dancing was not too bad this week.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2010)

stavros said:


> Re. Ann Widdecombe, it's as broad as it is long.


 
If you mean that weird pair of 3/4 length gold culottes/divided skirt, I agree - IMHO the cut was appalling on her body shape.  There's no way it should've looked the same width at the hem as as the waist.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2010)

ethel said:


> i've just seen the spoiler...


 
Me too...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2010)

Two out next week, eh? Innnnnnteresting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2010)

Catching up on the results show - though i know the result THANK FUCK!! - excellent comments from Bruno!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Thank fuck for that.


 
Seconded.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too...


 
Where are you getting spoilers from?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyway, yes - ding dong the witch is dead. Though I'm pretty depressed at the great british public, that she got this far.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Where are you getting spoilers from?


 
Digital Spy - there is spoiler thread each week (someone who works there I think). Comes in at about 9.30pm/10.00 am on the Saturday. It has always been right as well. I don't always look at it but have done the past couple of weeks in the hope that the evil witch is out!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Digital Spy - there is spoiler thread each week (someone who works there I think). Comes in at about 9.30pm/10.00 am on the Saturday. It has always been right as well. I don't always look at it but have done the past couple of weeks in the hope that the evil witch is out!


Well, any one of the 200 people in the audience could post it - cos the results show is recorded on saturday night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Well, any one of the 200 people in the audience could post it - cos the results show is recorded on saturday night.


 
Very true - it seems to be the same person/couple of people each week from what I can gather but I'm not really sure tbh


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Where are you getting spoilers from?


 
Everyone knew at work and they spent the whole day not telling me.  Then I ruined it all by reading the 8 o'clock news on Radio 2 five minutes before they were due to announce the result.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2010)

So, Widdecombe is out! 

They are taking risks letting people like her in, last time it was that journalist fellow, whose name escapes me. One time they are going to go through and win and then where will they be!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2010)

weltweit said:


> So, Widdecombe is out!
> 
> They are taking risks letting people like her in, last time it was that journalist fellow, whose name escapes me. One time they are going to go through and win and then where will they be!!


John Sargent. He had all the grace of a goose with a hernia.


----------



## Celt (Dec 6, 2010)

weltweit said:


> So, Widdecombe is out!
> 
> They are taking risks letting people like her in, last time it was that journalist fellow, whose name escapes me. One time they are going to go through and win and then where will they be!!


 
I almost felt they should make the bitch dance, shooting at her feet.

So gavins made it through


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2010)

Felt odd hearing about how 'wonderful' Widdicombe was on Strictly - even 'nation sweetheart' guff, when you know her views on marriage, abortion, prison, women clergy, etc, etc.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay etc.
There was a piece on the Today programme about this, ffs. I mean, is there no proper news?! 

Anywayz, 2 out next week, who's it gonna be? I reckon Gav and maybe Scott.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2010)

I was surprised to see Scott in the bottom two as opposed to Matt, thought the latter would have more support. Although it may be the case of people thinking the 'favourites' don't need so much support so give theirs elsewhere.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> John Sargent. He had all the grace of a goose with a hernia.


 
Yeah, but he did a hell of a lot more of actual dancing than Widdecombe.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

And he was fairly charming to all, unlike Ann.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2010)

heh i wondered whether you lot would want the spoiler this week. i guess it's the only time i'll ever hear her name associated with joyful feelings.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 10, 2010)

Bumpitty bump. Semi-final starts TONIGHT!


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

fuck, I'd forgotten that!

At least it doesn't clash with Corrie


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 10, 2010)

Cock, really? I'm out all night 

iPlayer it is...


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 10, 2010)

9-10pm tonight apparently, then 6-7 tomorrow.


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> fuck, I'd forgotten that!
> 
> At least it doesn't clash with Corrie


 
Clashes with Watford-QPR though, so I'll be missing it. I may iplayer it tomorrow morning before the snooker starts.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

I think Gavin and Katya's time must be up this weekend, but who else? 
I want Scott to stay in, but I fear for him. I'd be quite happy to see the back of Pamela Stephenson, but I seem to be the only person who doesn't really like her, so she'll probably stay. I don't even know really why I don't like her, I just don't.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

Gavin deffo, should be Scott, devastated as I will be to see the back of Natalie.

But the other three are just the best three by a mile


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. QofG's is over excited by Katya'a outfit!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

The swingathon was an ungodly mess.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 11, 2010)

I loved Kara's waltz. Thought they were very harsh on Matt. It wasn't great but he didn't deserve the slating he got.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

Pamela amazing again, tho she probably should ahve been first out of the swingathon thing.

For the first time I vaguely liked Gavin durinfg that too - when he refused to leave the stage.  Truly the revolution is spreading.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

Natalie is wearing clothes! I  dont like it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2010)

Very dull from Scott


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

thats what we thought, dunno what the judges are on about


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

& she (Kara) was a bit wobbly a few times n all


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a hell of a frock Kara's got on. Just gorgeous. Though of course you'd have to have the body to wear it, which she has.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2010)

I really liked Matt's tango, excellent I thought


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

yup yup.

Gavins Viennese Waltz is going to be cringeworthhy, isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> yup yup.
> 
> Gavins Viennese Waltz is going to be cringeworthhy, isn't it?


 
I fear so - I rather like him and think he has come across well  and he has improved but he really doesn't deserve to be in the final


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

well, not _that_ bad, but very dull. And he still seems like a complete cock to me.  Time to go.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> Pamela amazing again, tho she probably should ahve been first out of the swingathon thing.


What was she wearing on her feet for the swingathon?  Looked like hobnail boots!


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

that would explain a thing or three


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2010)

For me, Matt's dance was easily the best tonight. Why is Pamela the judges' pet?


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

she's a WonderWoman!


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> For me, Matt's dance was easily the best tonight. Why is Pamela the judges' pet?


 
vastly better acting for one thing


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Why is Pamela the judges' pet?


 
i've thought she's been overmarked all the way through. i feel churlish for thinking that, she's nice and all, but i get the impression that the producers (or whoever it is that decides these things) reckon she'll appeal to the core audience ("mature" women), but not enough to secure the public vote, so they have to push her through with the judges' votes.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

really?  i think thats utter nonsense.  she's been great throughout, her waltz last week was faultless (dull, but thats the VW for you), flair, flexibility, passion, skill, and character.  pretty much the full caboodle


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 11, 2010)

maybe. i don't claim to be any kind of expert on the dancing i just like watching, but i've always been surprised how high she marks with the judges.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought Scott was a bit poor tonight, so was quite surprised when the judges gave him so much praise. If it was done purely on judges' scores it looks to be between Pamela and Kara to win the whole thing, as Scott and Matt don't seem as consistent.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2010)

I just went up to the BBC bar to get a free copy of the Radio Times and saw Pamela Stephenson with a suitcase (who's tiny in real life), Ola Jordan (who's much less glamorous) and Artem (who was talking loudly on his mobile phone about a routine).


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> a suitcase (who's tiny in real life),


 
Are you now on first name terms with the suitcase?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought Claudia did the results show with Tess. What the bloody hellfire do we have to have Bruce for AGAIN???
And singing? Good God. That'll be when I go and get a cup of tea.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

My thoughts exactly 

I will be flicking between this and... anything.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

Do I suspect those two were announced as there was less tension about those two than any others? Am I that cynical?

If the BBC can be...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Hope Matt goes through!!


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2010)

thank god for _The Archers_, I knew it would be the better choice


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

TEA!!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

I suspect the grid just experienced a bigger surge than half time in the World Cup final 

e2a: Oh God, but Ola's dancing! Cynical _bastards_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh. Dear. God. Make it stop!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

Mercifully short for everyone involved.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2010)

fuck! Archers finished just in time to catch the end of that 'song'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice one Gavin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has just said "Great song" and nodded sagely at Take That....I fear he has been replaced with a changeling


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

Ach, but it is! Admittedly, it's a great song for 14 year olds, but a great song nonetheless 

Ooh dear Gary, vocal chords ain't as young as they used to be


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

That's three times this weekend I've been faced with the gurning fizzog of Mr Williams and the doddery dodderings of Mr Forsythe in the name of light entertainment. 
I *really* need to start going out at the weekends.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> *Ach, but it is! Admittedly, it's a great song for 14 year olds, but a great song nonetheless *
> 
> Ooh dear Gary, vocal chords ain't as young as they used to be


 
Suppose


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2010)

hurray.

it's gonna be Matt, innit?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

"In no particular order" - fuck off, it's clearly to keep the tension. If Gavin was left to the end, we'd know the other was safe, same as if Pamela or Kara were in the last two you'd know the other would be out.

I've never been convinced about the chemistry between Gavin and Katya.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> hurray.
> 
> it's gonna be Matt, innit?



Hope so - I'd rather Matt than Scott


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

G'wan Matt!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

Proper credit to Gavin though, few gave him much of a chance at the beginning but I think he did really well. Scott was good also


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

Yay!! Good final line up I think


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm glad Matt got through. I think he's great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2010)

Fairly big underdog against the two gals though.

_Four_ dance each??!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2010)

So who do you reckon will win? I have to say that I have warmed to Kara Tointon massively over the last few weeks and now I really really want her to win.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2010)

trashpony said:


> So who do you reckon will win? I have to say that I have warmed to Kara Tointon massively over the last few weeks and now I really really want her to win.


 
It's tricky - I really like Pamela and I think she and James have a fantastic partnership but I am not sure she is the best dancer, Matt is very good and I like him a lot but Kara, who I expected to annoy me - due to my own preconecptions as to what she would be like  - has been great, funny and very self-aware plus she is a great dancer. So I will go for Kara but won't be disappointed if it is Matt...or Pamela!


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> _Four_ dance each??!


 
Alesha had to do five!

I'd like Pamela to win, wouldn't mind at all if Kara did, but Matt will because of his OAP/Countryfile support


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2010)

I was really in the Matt camp at first, then I moved to Pamela and now I'm waving flags for Kara. I have no loyalty

ETA: Did anyone else hear someone saying to Scott that he had made massive progress over the last *seven* months. Did I mishear that? Or is the show shot over seven months?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

I think Kara should win because I think she's been the best dancer. I really do not like Pamela, so I can't say I want her to win. But Matt's been kept in by the public vote a few times, so he must have a fair bit of support among those who vote. 

Based on that, Pamela will win.


----------



## janeb (Dec 12, 2010)

I really like all 3 so I'm happy with the final line up, prob want Pamela to win, partially for James as well, I think Matt is great but I don't like Aliona


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> e2a: Oh God, but Ola's dancing! Cynical _bastards_


 
Overdressed I thought. 

Wasn't really surprised by Gavin and Ssssssscott going though. You could tell throughout Saturday that the three boys knew it was two from them.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 13, 2010)

Artem and James doing the rumba on ITT tonight might just have made me re-evaluate my deep seated hatred of it as a dance.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 13, 2010)

How is the winner decided - viewer vote in the end? If so, Pamela has a better-than-average chance, I'd suggest. 
I dunno who I want to win, I'm still not feeling it this year (so clearly it wasn't all Widders' fault). Not Matt. I don't 'get' Matt. I usually automatically hate the attractive young very-good birds  so Kara has never really won my affection. Which leaves Pamela, and somehow I feel unmoved. So I dunno. 
I love Gav.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the right three are in the final and I don't really mind who wins as I like all of them - have even warmed to Kara!  Hendo hates Matt because he's practically perfect in every way.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2010)

I have now watched all this week's It Takes Twos and am putting my money on Pamela to win.

Matt wants it too much in a slightly "I've always got what I want and will scweam if I don't get this too" way. Kara will of course be technically great but will she inspire? Pamela has a nice relaxed attitude to it because she never expected to do this well, and I think will go out and ace it.

The only flaw in this is that I think a lot of people will vote for Kara because of the romance angle.

As for who I _want_ to win - I don't have strong views. Probably Pamela. But also I really like Aliona so would be quite pleased if they won.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

I still think the flips are unnecessary


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, was just gonna bump this thread.
Not convinced by the Kara-Artem 'romance', but then I'm an old cynic.

Edit: Wouldn't it be funny if James won this year, after Ola won last year ...  I think I'm rooting for Pamela. Kara will probably get it, though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

It's the age we live in.

Meaning I am too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh fucking hell, if we're talking 'stories' that Pamela promo has just hooked me


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

Do they get to choose their dances for the final?

Edit: I really liked Matt & Aliona's latest. He had some f-ing amazing moves!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

Big lols for the outfits  

e2a: thought it during the Rocky intro, but one of the singer's is clearly under the weather   Just hasn't got the range.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

The show dances have been a bit... all over the place so far


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

Didn't really feel Kara's dance. Matt's was much more enjoyable to watch. Though I can appreciate the technical skill required for Kara's, I guess.

Edit: CAMEL TOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

All 9s? They completely missed the ending and they definitely went awry elsewhere too.

All 9s...


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

They're not .....OMG they are ....

Edit: Thank fuck for that, i thought they were going to try the lift for a moment there ...

Edit again: Wow, Pamela's body is


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't know the public's feelings, but I think this could be Pamela's night.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2010)

Genuinely surprised. Shows what I know


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

Hated that music. Does Matt rely on showmanship, do we think? I never quite feel his heart is in the actual dance.

Edit: Oh love Kara's dress. Gor-ge-ous darling, as Craig might say.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

Kara has some weird lip-chewing action going on. Has she been given some epic painkillers for her wrist, or has she had a shifty waft of something snortable, or what?

Edit: Another beautiful dress tho. 
Artem seems a lot fonder of her than she is of him 

Edit again: Controversial rear-guard action from Len


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 18, 2010)

Kara, surely?

Edit: Yup. That looks like a nasty bruise - both for Kara's wrist, and Artem's heart.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 18, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> They're not .....OMG they are ....
> 
> Edit: Thank fuck for that, i thought they were going to try the lift for a moment there ...


 
Haha! Me too.
I REALLY wanted them to though. If they had, they would have won, hands down.

God, now I really want to watch Dirty Dancing...


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2010)

oh yeah


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2010)

Pammy was robbed.  Really wanted to see her tango.  

Artem was so sweet though - he was in bits several times.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2010)

Kara and Artem are now moving onto horizontal dancing, right?

I was genuinely surprised when Pamela went fiirst, and it was pretty obvious that Kara would beat Matt.

Now all we have to hope for is that the Beeb finally bite the bullet and get rid of Bruce.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG I love John Barrowman so much, especially when he was screaming!!


----------



## Ceej (Dec 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG I love John Barrowman so much, especially when he was screaming!!


 
My friend lived near him in Cardiff when he was filming Torchwood -  he used to go out at night walking one of his dogs and taking the other really old one out in a baby buggy -  bless.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 26, 2010)

Ceej said:


> My friend lived near him in Cardiff when he was filming Torchwood -  he used to go out at night walking one of his dogs and taking the other really old one out in a baby buggy -  bless.


 
That's brilliant! God love him.


----------

